# Me rindo pero que nadie se entere: EEUU pide a Rusia que no publique su respuesta al ultimátum



## Spielzeug (22 Ene 2022)

Rusia ha dado una semana de plazo para que EEUU responda por escrito a las garantías de seguridad que reclama.

Parece que EEUU dará respuesta por escrito pero no quiere que se haga pública, o eso dice la prensa rusa:









Washington asks Russia to keep US response on security guarantees secret - paper


Department of State sources also The Washington Post that the written US response will include US proposals in the security domain and will demonstrate the country’s interest in maintaining the dialogue with Moscow.




tass.com





Si no va a hacer concesiones, no pedirían que se mantenga en secreto la respuesta escrita, todo lo contrario, lo dirían alto y claro.

Si no quieren que se publique es porque va a haber concesiones importantes o se habla de temas que no pueden ser desvelados (todavía) al público.

En principio Rusia aspira volver a la situación de 1990 lo que supondría la salida de la OTAN de varios países. También ha avisado de las medidas "técnico-militares" (guerra híbrida sin confrontación directa entre fuerzas convencionales) que pondría en marcha en función de la respuesta que reciba.

Les interesará a los rusos la oferta de mantener en secreto la respuesta? La idea de una respuesta escrita es que la pueda ver todo el mundo...

Porque Washington no quiere que se haga pública su respuesta? Si no va a hacer concesiones importantes no le veo sentido.

EEUU y Rusia discutiendo sobre el futuro de Europa. La Unión Europea no es un interlocutor válido ya que en este tema no tiene soberanía, al menos de momento.


----------



## faraico (22 Ene 2022)

Que varios países salgan de la otan?

No lo veo


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 Ene 2022)

¿Se ha enterado ya Rusia que España puede actuar con la patrulla águila? Nuestros paracaidistas en menos de una semana los dejan a oscuras sin farolas. Qué se anden con ojo!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Ene 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Rusia ha dado una semana de plazo para que EEUU responda por escrito a las garantías de seguridad que reclama.
> 
> Parece que EEUU dará respuesta por escrito pero no quiere que se haga pública, o eso dice la prensa rusa:
> 
> ...



Supongo que no sea visible que parte de Europa son solo colonias USA…igual los niños europeos se dan cuenta de la realidad.


----------



## mazuste (22 Ene 2022)

El caso es que a Rusia lo que le interesa es que haya respuesta;
negativa o afirmativa, pero por escrito. ¿Entonces, cual sería el truco?


----------



## risto mejido (22 Ene 2022)

Lo que veo alucinante es que los rusos comenten esto, suelen ser muy muy discretos ,el órdago que les han debido lanzar a sido muy gordo.
Además según se comenta aquí en el foro las condiciones son que se vuelva al status de 1997 , ósea que se tienen que retirar de los paises balticos, a ver cómo se come eso por parte de la otan; puf que ostia les tienen que haber dado, me encantaría saber lo que se hayan dicho debajo de la mesa .

La verdad es que ahora mismo sin el petróleo ruso no funciona l ni con el gas cuando tienen olas de frío los americanos, el titanio le pueden meter un X20 o prohibir su exportación y la industria aeroespacial se para .
Por no decir Europa, habría oleadas de inmigrantes del norte de Europa hacia españa , es todo alucinante lo que estamos viviendo .
En el tema militar lo mismo Rusia no hace nada, la milicia de donbass acabe de configurar fronteras sin que nadie tenga huevos a tocarlos


----------



## risto mejido (22 Ene 2022)

Para los americanos hacer concesiones es una manera de humillarle y por eso no quieren que se hagan públicas?
O los americanos son unos tramposos y que nunca han respetado ningún acuerdo y para no quedar mal cuando lo rompan digan que es mentira que eso no se firmó?
Este movimiento de Putin ha dejado descolocado mucho, alguien tenia que parar a la otan y mejor ahora que no más tarde, y eso que según Obama eran una potencia regional ...


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Ene 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Lo que veo alucinante es que los rusos comenten esto, suelen ser muy muy discretos ,el órdago que les han debido lanzar a sido muy gordo



Saben cuáles son las medidas "técnico-militares" que emplearía Rusia si se diera el caso:









NATO knows which measures Russia can take if its initiatives are turned down — diplomat


On December 17, the Russian foreign ministry released two Russian draft agreements on security guarantees for the United States and NATO




tass.com





Al ser medidas asimétricas pueden avisar de lo que piensan hacer ya que no hay una respuesta proporcional al ataque o este no tiene el mismo efecto.

Sería interesante saberlo pero me temo que hasta que lo suframos no lo haremos...


----------



## BHAN83 (22 Ene 2022)

__





¿Para qué le sirve a España chupar pollas en la OTAN si cuando Argelia cerró el gasoducto nadie hizo nada?


https://www.elmundo.es/economia/2022/01/21/61ea9b9efc6c83b3258b4575.html Particularmente me habría importado menos que Marruecos hubiera arrasado y conquistado Ceuta y Melilla que el cierre del gasoducto Magreb. Lo primero no me habria afectado en absoluto, casi que sería bueno para el resto...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## 11kjuan (22 Ene 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El caso es que a Rusia lo que le interesa es que haya respuesta;
> negativa o afirmativa, pero por escrito. ¿Entonces, cual sería el truco?



El truco es humillar a tu rival en el caso que se "eche pa tras".
A modo de ejemplo, si tu acreedor renuncia a pedirte el crédito debido y lo hace por escrito, luego tú puedes jactarte con tu parroquianos en la tasca más cercana.


----------



## polnet (22 Ene 2022)

Es lo mismo que cuando el ligón del grupo se larga con una tía, pero no le dejan mojar el churrillo y termina al llegar a casa pelándosela como un mono, para bajarse el calentón.
Que crees que va decir al día siguiente?


----------



## explorador (22 Ene 2022)

La OTAN no midió las consecuencias de acorralar a Rusia en sus fronteras y el mentirles cuando aceptó el compromiso de NO extender la OTAN hacia las fronteras de Rusia, acaba teniendo consecuencias. Los rusos en general y Putin en particular, han llegado a un hartazgo que si se les fuerza recuperarían las antiguas fronteras soviéticas, además sin pegar un solo tiro a un soldado comunitario, solo con cortar el gas saben que arrodillarían. Rusia es consciente que ni USA y ni Europa, baja ningún concepto se defenderían militarmente, las calles de las capitales europeas tumbarían gobiernos, han perdido la real politic, una porque la globalización la ha convertido en un parque de atracciones para los chinos y resto de emergentes donde cada atracción mira para sí misma y la otra, porque en su pecado de juventud, nunca tuvo identidad propia, se creyó que por tener 11 portaviones y una impresora de dólares, dominaría el mundo de por vida y este le ha acabado dominando a ella. Sus políticas buenistas y acomplejadas del NWO impulsadas por el judio Soros, han conseguido que los ciudadanos no están dispuestos a ver regresar a miles de sus militares en ataúdes, mientras Rusia y su historia nacionalista no solo se puede permitir miles de bajas , si no que va en su ADN, es su orgullo de nación. Ucrania es historia de la patria rusa y solo unos descerebrados nazis del comando Azov, pondrán su pecho para que sean diana de los proxys rusos, nadie más la defenderá, la retórica en el campo de batalla es gloria para los oídos del pragmatismo.


----------



## Al-paquia (22 Ene 2022)

Ibas bien hasta el último punto, esto no se lo cree nadie.


----------



## 2plx2 (22 Ene 2022)

Si Trump se tiraba un pedo era un dictador loco fascista. Si Biden pone al mundo al borde de la tercera guerra mundial todos callados como putas.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Ene 2022)

Jojojo follarrusos soñando.

Retirarse de la OTAN. 

Menudas gilipolleces, el que SE HA CAGADO ES RUSIA. 

Por algo será que sus vecinos, en aquellos países en los que hay democracia, todos quieren Occidente y OTAN.

Nadie quiere ser de la órbita cacarrusa, y eso es lo que le jode a Putin, y por eso roba tierras a los vecinos. Que se ande con ojito.


----------



## Iron IQ (22 Ene 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Que varios países salgan de la otan?
> 
> No lo veo



Es suficiente dejarlos sin apoyo directo con tropas y armamento.
Rumania y Polonia en si no son ni serán una amenaza pero los silos de vectores con posibilidad de montar cabezas nucleares si que lo son.
El resto son países (Hungría, Chequia, Eslovaquia, Países Bálticos) que no les importan ni a los rusos, ni a la OTAN, están haciendo figuración en la película.


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Ene 2022)

El objetivo no es Ucrania en sí. El objetivo de USA es enfrentar a Europa, y me refiero a la Europa fetén, los países centrales, con Rusia para limitar la influencia futura de ésta en aquella. Todos los movimientos de USA hay que interpretarlos bajo esa lupa. ¿Cómo encaja este anuncio de confidencialidad en ese relato? Bueno, dependerá de la parte que sí se haga pública, hasta que no veamos eso no podemos juzgar. Pero tanto lo que se haga público como lo que no solo tiene como objetivo la audiencia Europa, la de sus dirigentes quiero decir.


----------



## HaCHa (22 Ene 2022)

¿Dos potencias ya insolventes amenazándose con la guerra nuclear que no tuvieron en los ochenta? ¿Yo dónde he visto esto antes? 

Ah, sí, en la puerta de aquel bar de borrachuzos, cuando dos octogenarios bramaban de soltarse las hostias que se tenían que haber dado en secundaria.
Al final vino la pasma y se los llevó, pero no veas qué chulo quedó todo en TuTubo gracias a mi móvil chino.


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> ¿Dos potencias ya insolventes amenazándose con la guerra nuclear que no tuvieron en los ochenta? ¿Yo dónde he visto esto antes?
> 
> Ah, sí, en la puerta de aquel bar de borrachuzos, cuando dos octogenarios bramaban de soltarse las hostias que se tenían que haber dado en secundaria.
> Al final vino la pasma y se los llevó, pero no veas qué chulo quedó todo en TuTubo gracias a mi móvil chino.



Nadie está amenazando con guerra nuclear. Tampoco veremos conflicto con armas convencionales salvo que el conflicto derive en una "guerra proxi" circunscrita a las fronteras del país en el que ocurra (tipo Siria).

Lo que veremos es la puesta en práctica de medidas "técnico-militares" en palabras rusas. Medidas de guerra híbrida conforme a la doctrina militar actual que abarca todos los frentes salvo la confrontación entre ejércitos convencionales.

Como lo que busca la guerra de IV generación es dejar ingobernable el territorio enemigo, uno de los principales frentes es el plano cognitivo (operaciones psicológicas). Tanto para controlar a su población como para influir en la del enemigo. Llevamos ya un par de años de guerra en el frente cognitivo luchando contra un "peligroso virus" que ha conseguido descomponer a la sociedad y que una parte cada vez mayor de gente desconfíe de las intenciones de sus gobernantes...

Hasta que salte la chispa y hay muchos frentes donde presionar. Todos menos el del enfrentamiento convencional que es con lo que crees que están amenazando.


----------



## cebollin-o (22 Ene 2022)

Si Rusia invadiera este fin de semana el este de Ucrania, la OTAN sería incapaz de dar una respuesta coherente y conjunta más allá de una tibias sanciones.


----------



## EGO (22 Ene 2022)

Sabeis que todas estas noticias son basura,como las del fin de la plandemia.

Seguramente en una semana los anglos digan "donde dije digo digo Diego" y pasaremos a DEFCOM 2.


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Ene 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Si Rusia invadiera este fin de semana el este de Ucrania, la OTAN sería incapaz de dar una respuesta coherente y conjunta más allá de una tibias sanciones.



Si Rusia se ve obligada a la acción militar esta vez no se va a quedar en el E de Ucrania.


----------



## malvado (22 Ene 2022)

No se a qué viene tanto lloriqueo. Esto mismo lo vimos ya en los 60.

¿Rusia intenta meter misiles nucleares en Cuba? Estados Unidos intenta invadir la isla (les salió mal pero lo hubieran intentado de nuevo).
¿Ahora Estados Unidos intenta meter sistemas de ataque en Ucrania? Lo lógico es que Rusia intente invadir Ucrania.

Los dos lo saben. La diferencia es que Cuba no era un lugar de paso del gas ruso para el resto de Europa.


----------



## cebollin-o (22 Ene 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Si Rusia se ve obligada a la acción militar esta vez no se va a quedar en el E de Ucrania.



De facto, el E de Ucrania ya está en manos rusas.


----------



## trukutruku (22 Ene 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jojojo follarrusos soñando.
> 
> Retirarse de la OTAN.
> 
> ...



Eso! Que se ande con ojito que le mandamos a montero a explicarle el machismo y el patriarcado estructural y le provocamos una hemorragia cerebral matandolo de risa.

Cuidao, Putin!!!


----------



## noseyo (22 Ene 2022)

Aquí quien de verdad manda es la judiada en la OTAN , y en la parte aliada de Rusia que es china que es el gobierno que quieren poner mundialmente mente , Rusia tienen enemigos en los dos sitios


----------



## Furymundo (22 Ene 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Lo que veo alucinante es que los rusos comenten esto, suelen ser muy muy discretos ,el órdago que les han debido lanzar a sido muy gordo.
> Además según se comenta aquí en el foro las condiciones son que se vuelva al status de 1997 , ósea que se tienen que retirar de los paises balticos, a ver cómo se come eso por parte de la otan; puf que ostia les tienen que haber dado, me encantaría saber lo que se hayan dicho debajo de la mesa .
> 
> La verdad es que ahora mismo sin el petróleo ruso no funciona l ni con el gas cuando tienen olas de frío los americanos, el titanio le pueden meter un X20 o prohibir su exportación y *la industria aeroespacial se para .*
> ...



la industria aeroespacial es un timo 
una tapadera para gastar money en vete tu a saber que


----------



## Furymundo (22 Ene 2022)

explorador dijo:


> La OTAN no midió las consecuencias de acorralar a Rusia en sus fronteras y el mentirles cuando aceptó el compromiso de NO extender la OTAN hacia las fronteras de Rusia, acaba teniendo consecuencias. Los rusos en general y Putin en particular, han llegado a un hartazgo que si se les fuerza recuperarían las antiguas fronteras soviéticas, además sin pegar un solo tiro a un soldado comunitario, solo con cortar el gas saben que arrodillarían. Rusia es consciente que ni USA y ni Europa, baja ningún concepto se defenderían militarmente, las calles de las capitales europeas tumbarían gobiernos, han perdido la real politic, una porque la globalización la ha convertido en un parque de atracciones para los chinos y resto de emergentes donde cada atracción mira para sí misma y la otra, porque en su pecado de juventud, nunca tuvo identidad propia, se creyó que por tener 11 portaviones y una impresora de dólares, dominaría el mundo de por vida y este le ha acabado dominando a ella. Sus políticas buenistas y acomplejadas del NWO impulsadas por el judio Soros, han conseguido que los ciudadanos no están dispuestos a ver regresar a miles de sus militares en ataúdes, mientras Rusia y su historia nacionalista no solo se puede permitir miles de bajas , si no que va en su ADN, es su orgullo de nación. Ucrania es historia de la patria rusa y solo unos descerebrados nazis del comando Azov, pondrán su pecho para que sean diana de los proxys rusos, nadie más la defenderá, la retórica en el campo de batalla es gloria para los oídos del pragmatismo.



todo muy bien hasta que mentas a los nazis.


----------



## Furymundo (22 Ene 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> *Por algo será que sus vecinos, en aquellos países en los que hay democracia, todos quieren Occidente y OTAN.*
> 
> Nadie quiere ser de la órbita cacarrusa, y eso es lo que le jode a Putin, y por eso roba tierras a los vecinos. Que se ande con ojito.



todos quieren sentir el Africa y el plan Kalergi


----------



## juantxxxo (22 Ene 2022)

¿Será Ucrania la nueva Polonia del SXXI o todo quedará en un susto? ya veremos.


----------



## Max powell (22 Ene 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Rusia ha dado una semana de plazo para que EEUU responda por escrito a las garantías de seguridad que reclama.
> 
> Parece que EEUU dará respuesta por escrito pero no quiere que se haga pública, o eso dice la prensa rusa:
> 
> ...



Han añadido a las exigencias desmilitarizar Rumanía y Bulgaria, exigencias que saben que no se van a conceder, se podría decir que esperan el NO, por escrito para atacar bajo ese supuesto casus belli.

Saludos.


----------



## mazuste (22 Ene 2022)

No va a haber una III Guerra Mundial, ni habrá tanques rodando hacia Kiev o París; tampoco misiles
volando hacia Moscú o Londres /Berlín o Nueva York. Todo eso es sólo pienso para pollos.

Creo que lo que busca es un acuerdo que se convierta en ley internacional y que además se ratifique
en la ley USAna.
Los tanques rodando por las calles y demás, eso es muy de II Guerra Mundial. Algo que he notado
en todo lo que rodea a esto es que prácticamente todo cristo prevee algún tipo de guerra en Europa. 
Rusia lo que haría sería llevarla directamente a EE.UU, y si EE.UU. está fuera del cuadrilátero no habrá 
guerras en ningún otro lugar. Y eso no será tropas sobre el terreno, invasión y mierda clásica, más bien ,
significará la destrucción de la capacidad militar de EEUU.


----------



## Tanchus (22 Ene 2022)

explorador dijo:


> La OTAN no midió las consecuencias de acorralar a Rusia en sus fronteras y el mentirles cuando aceptó el compromiso de NO extender la OTAN hacia las fronteras de Rusia, acaba teniendo consecuencias. Los rusos en general y Putin en particular, han llegado a un hartazgo que si se les fuerza recuperarían las antiguas fronteras soviéticas, además sin pegar un solo tiro a un soldado comunitario, solo con cortar el gas saben que arrodillarían. Rusia es consciente que ni USA y ni Europa, baja ningún concepto se defenderían militarmente, las calles de las capitales europeas tumbarían gobiernos, han perdido la real politic, una porque la globalización la ha convertido en un parque de atracciones para los chinos y resto de emergentes donde cada atracción mira para sí misma y la otra, porque en su pecado de juventud, nunca tuvo identidad propia, se creyó que por tener 11 portaviones y una impresora de dólares, dominaría el mundo de por vida y este le ha acabado dominando a ella. Sus políticas buenistas y acomplejadas del NWO impulsadas por el judio Soros, han conseguido que los ciudadanos no están dispuestos a ver regresar a miles de sus militares en ataúdes, mientras Rusia y su historia nacionalista no solo se puede permitir miles de bajas , si no que va en su ADN, es su orgullo de nación. Ucrania es historia de la patria rusa y solo unos descerebrados nazis del comando Azov, pondrán su pecho para que sean diana de los proxys rusos, nadie más la defenderá, la retórica en el campo de batalla es gloria para los oídos del pragmatismo.



Completamente de acuerdo excepto en lo de que los ciudadanos no están dispuestos a ver regresar a miles de sus militares en ataúdes. En España, donde no se siente un especial aprecio por el mundo castrense y donde gran parte de estos militares son de origen sudamericano, creo que lo que realmente indignaría a la opinión pública sería una escalada sin control del precio de los combustibles, especialmente del gas debido al lógico corte de suministro de éste por parte de Rusia.


----------



## pepetemete (22 Ene 2022)

Putin es florero FIJO


----------



## Otrasvidas (22 Ene 2022)

Los que salieron por patas ante 4 follacabras iban a derrotar a Rusia jajajaja. Llenar tu ejército de basura woke tiene consecuencias.


----------



## Discordante (22 Ene 2022)

Putin sabe que EEUU esta centrado al 90% en el pacifico y el mar de China y que de sacar algo de esa situacion es ahora.

El problema lo tiene Europa que necesita establecerse como actor equivalente para no depender de EEUU (algo que EEUU lleva decadas exigiendo a europa y que ni dios hace) respecto a Rusia.

¿Que Ucrania no entra en la OTAN ni en la UE y vuelve a la orbita Rusa? Ya ves tu que probleman para EEUU que esta a 14.000km y tiene a su principal competidor por la hegemonia comiendole la tostada por todo asia, el pacifico y hasta suramerica. Putin es un tocapelotas que molesta a uno de sus socios comerciales mas importantes (la UE) pero nada mas.

El problema real lo tienen Polonia, Hungria, Rumania, Eslovaquia y los paises balticos, vamos la UE.


----------



## EGO (22 Ene 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> *Los que salieron por patas ante 4 follacabras* iban a derrotar a Rusia jajajaja. Llenar tu ejército de basura woke tiene consecuencias.









Rusia tambien tiene mucho que callar.Los EEUU se fueron de Afganistan por aburrimiento despues de matar 100.000 talibanes.


----------



## el segador (22 Ene 2022)

la noticia es que la guerra se retrasa una semana a la espera de la respuesta de USA


----------



## Cosme Oriol (22 Ene 2022)

Aquí la única que tiene algo que perder o ganar es Rusia así que eso de que se van a quedar quietos ya se vio en Crimea.


----------



## Satori (22 Ene 2022)

La situación es un win-win para EEUU. 

Si se sale con la suya, van a poner lanzaderas nucleares capaces de llegar en 10 minutos a Moscú. Si se tienen que retirar, las sanciones a Rusia van a provocar que Europa les tenga que comprar a los usanos GNL a mansalva.


----------



## el segador (22 Ene 2022)

El resultado es el siguiente, en unas semanas o menos Rusia se anexionara la region Ucraniana del Donbass, la crisis se solucionará momentaneamente durante unos pocos años como lo de Crimea con unas declaraciones de sanciones supermegafuertes contra Rusia que no llegarán a nada, y a la vuelta de esos pocos años volver a empezar anexionandose otro pedazo de Ucrania ante la pasividad de todos los actores.


----------



## jaimegvr (22 Ene 2022)

Ucrania va a ser entregada a Rusia.
Luego vendran Letonia, Estonia y Lituania.
Y luego seá Polonia.

Es cuestion de tiempo que Europa vuelva a las fronteras de 1989, porque será eso o una III guerra mundial. Putin tiene un objetivo principal, la restitucion de la URSS o Imperio Ruso a las fronteras de 1990, y la UE se bajará los calzoncillos, preveo otra vez las dos alemanias, RFA y la RDA.


----------



## el segador (22 Ene 2022)

Satori dijo:


> La situación es un win-win para EEUU.
> 
> Si se sale con la suya, van a poner lanzaderas nucleares capaces de llegar en 10 minutos a Moscú. Si se tienen que retirar, las sanciones a Rusia van a provocar que Europa les tenga que comprar a los usanos GNL a mansalva.



A ver cuando lo de Crimena, ¿se interrumpio el suministro de gas desde Rusia a Europa Central???, yo creo que no.


----------



## jaimegvr (22 Ene 2022)

el segador dijo:


> El resultado es el siguiente, en unas semanas o menos Rusia se anexionara la region Ucraniana del Donbass, la crisis se solucionará momentaneamente durante unos pocos años como lo de Crimea con unas declaraciones de sanciones supermegafuertes contra Rusia que no llegarán a nada, y a la vuelta de esos pocos años volver a empezar anexionandose otro pedazo de Ucrania ante la pasividad de todos los actores.



Otro caso Checoslovaquia - Sudetes 1938-1939.


----------



## Stonewall_Jackson (22 Ene 2022)

Si Biden tiene que oponerse a la anexión de Taiwán por parte de China, las negociaciones acabarán con China anexionándose Taiwán, Hawái, Ceuta y Melilla.


----------



## McFly (22 Ene 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Ucrania va a ser entregada a Rusia.
> Luego vendran Letonia, Estonia y Lituania.
> Y luego seá Polonia.
> 
> Es cuestion de tiempo que Europa vuelva a las fronteras de 1989, porque será eso o una III guerra mundial. Putin tiene un objetivo principal, la restitucion de la URSS o Imperio Ruso a las fronteras de 1990, y la UE se bajará los calzoncillos, preveo otra vez las dos alemanias, RFA y la RDA.



Pasa lo que fumas


----------



## Pirro (22 Ene 2022)

Acuerdos con cláusulas secretas. Eso en política internacional ya pasó en 1939 e iba de grandotes repartiéndose a los pequeños.


----------



## McFly (22 Ene 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jojojo follarrusos soñando.
> 
> Retirarse de la OTAN.
> 
> ...



Ni puta idea


----------



## Satori (22 Ene 2022)

el segador dijo:


> A ver cuando lo de Crimena, ¿se interrumpio el suministro de gas desde Rusia a Europa Central???, yo creo que no.



No, hubo y hay represalias por parte de la UE y EEUU y algunos otros países, pero creo que no afectaron mucho al suministro de gas ruso a Europa. 

De todas maneras, quien sale más perjudicado con la falta de suministro de gas es la propia UE y los antiguos paises del bloque del este. En Ucrania, la factura del gas se ha multiplicado por 6, provocando que muchos hogares, especialmente de pensionistas, estén congelados.


----------



## jaimegvr (22 Ene 2022)

McFly dijo:


> Pasa lo que fumas



La historia no fuma, la pacificacion solo hace mas agresivo al agresor.
Si se le entrega a Rusia sin oposicion militar un pàis como Ucrania, vendran mas, volverá la URSS o Imperio Ruso y volverán los estados satelites de Rusia en Europa oriental y central.


----------



## McFly (22 Ene 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> La historia no fuma, la pacificacion solo hace mas agresivo al agresor.
> Si se le entrega a Rusia sin oposicion militar un pàis como Ucrania, vendran mas, volverá la URSS o Imperio Ruso y volverán los estados satelites de Rusia en Europa oriental y central.



No tienes ni idea


----------



## Javito68 (22 Ene 2022)

Yo creo que la respuesta de EEUU era la amenaza de una invasion de las charonazis de nuestro ejercito, y eso en vista a la poblacion mundial seria de una crueldad incalculable.


----------



## trellat (22 Ene 2022)

"bueno ... negacionastys ¿Os vacunais de una puta vez o qué pasa ...?"

No me creo naaaa


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Ene 2022)

el segador dijo:


> la noticia es que la guerra se retrasa una semana a la espera de la respuesta de USA



En guerra llevamos bastante tiempo pero con otra doctrina militar adaptada a la búsqueda de la ingobernabilidad del territorio enemigo por medios no convencionales. 

El punto de inflexión en la guerra ha sido el asedio al que China lleva sometiendo a occidente desde que impuso "medidas sanitarias" para luchar contra un "virus" que era presentado así por su prensa:







Un asedio adaptado a la doctrina militar actual pero con las mismas características: bloqueo de la cadena de suministros. La diferencia es que en un mundo globalizado, China pudo bloquear la cadena de suministro cerrando su propio país con una operación psicológica sobre su propia población para justificar el cierre de puertos (chinos que se desplomaban por la calle y se volvían negros).

Un asedio gracias a un peligroso virus pero que, igual que en un asedio medieval, hace que los suministros escaseen:











El asediado, responde con medidas de control social sobre su población para que no sea consciente de la situación y mantenerla sumisa con técnicas de manipulación mental que no difieren mucho de las técnicas de tortura utilizadadas por la CIA para quebrar la voluntad de los prisioneros:









Memoria histórica: cuando la mascarilla era considerada un símbolo de tortura (Guantanamo)


El mundo se indignó con las torturas empleadas en Guantanamo y hasta hace poco se las recordaba como tal. https://blogs.publico.es/otrasmiradas/17771/guantanamo-17-anos-despues-espera-a-sus-nuevos-prisioneros/ En esas imágenes distribuidas por el Pentágono a medios de todo el mundo en 2002 se...




www.burbuja.info





Ahora, con el ultimátum ruso, viene una nueva ofensiva pero dentro de la guerra de IV generación. En esta doctrina militar, las máquinas de asedio cambian y se dirigen al frente cognitivo para que los asediados se rebelen o se rindan y caiga la fortaleza desde dentro sin tener que luchar en el campo de batalla.

En breve veremos en qué se traducen las medidas "técnico-militares" que planea poner en marcha. Parece que no van a dejar pasar una, el Kremlin califica de provocación la insinuación de que Rusia es una amenaza para Europa o que planea invadir Ucrania:









Russian Foreign Ministry called a provocation US publication on Russian policy in Ukraine


The diplomatic agency noted that since when Washington received the drafts on security guarantees the US was making attempts to draw out the negotiation process




tass.com


----------



## jaimegvr (22 Ene 2022)

Rusia acaba de comunicar a EEUU las condiciones para la paz:

Que no entren jamas en la OTAN, Ucrania, o cualquier otra exrepublica de la URSS rep. Balticas incluidas.
Que se retiren de la OTAN los antiguos paises satelites sovieticos de Europa Oriental, Bulgaria, Rumania, ex reps de Yugoslavia (Croacia, Eslovenia, etc..) Polonia, Chequia, etc.....
Que se declare la neutralidad perpetua de Austria y Alemania Oriental ex territorio sovietico entre el Oder y el Elba.

Todo esto en un Tratado firmado entre EEUU, Francia, Gran Bretaña, y Rusia.

EEUU tiene hasta el jueves para contestar, si no lo hace o se niega, el viernes Rusia invade Ucrania y se la anexiona a la Federacion Rusa.


----------



## Tio_Serio (22 Ene 2022)

Satori dijo:


> La situación es un win-win para EEUU.
> 
> Si se sale con la suya, van a poner lanzaderas nucleares capaces de llegar en 10 minutos a Moscú. Si se tienen que retirar, las sanciones a Rusia van a provocar que Europa les tenga que comprar a los usanos GNL a mansalva.



Caso de que la ue y los usa cometiesen la torpeza de pretender independizarse energéticamente, serían los perdedores a medio plazo frente al bloque Chino-Ruso.

Tener energía abundante y barata es casi garantía de competitividad frente al que utiliza una cara y más escasa, si a eso le sumas que la diferencia tecnológica apenas existe, no me cabe duda de que en unos años el bloque oriental habría avanzado bastante en su calidad de vida mientras nosotros habríamos retrocedido.

De hecho de esto va toda la milonga, usa no se quiere quedar fuera del negocio pero no sabe cómo meter la zarpa entre Rusia y la ue.


----------



## SPQR (22 Ene 2022)




----------



## 2plx2 (22 Ene 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Rusia acaba de comunicar a EEUU las condiciones para la paz:
> 
> Que no entren jamas en la OTAN, Ucrania, o cualquier otra exrepublica de la URSS rep. Balticas incluidas.
> Que se retiren de la OTAN los antiguos paises satelites sovieticos de Europa Oriental, Bulgaria, Rumania, ex reps de Yugoslavia (Croacia, Eslovenia, etc..) Polonia, Chequia, etc.....
> ...



EEUU a su vez ha marcado sus líneas rojas, se eliminarán de todas las versiones del Tetris a los dos rusos bailando, la ensaladilla rusa pasará a llamarse ensaladilla de Compton y Putin se cambiará el nombre y a partir de ahora se llamará Dimitri que es más fácil de recordar y menos obsceno.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Ene 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Si Rusia invadiera este fin de semana el este de Ucrania, la OTAN sería incapaz de dar una respuesta coherente y conjunta más allá de una tibias sanciones.



Claro, por eso ha invadido.

Día que pasa, día que Ucrania está más armada, y de gratis, oiga.


----------



## risto mejido (22 Ene 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> vida
> Ucrania va a ser entregada a Rusia.
> Luego vendran Letonia, Estonia y Lituania.
> Y luego seá Polonia.
> ...




Ojalá Dios te oiga , gracias a la urss se constituyó la clase media en Europa , buenos salarios y buen nivel de vida hemos tenido Gracias a la rivalidad de bloques, en Europa occidental estaban asustados ante la irrupción y ascenso de partidos comunistas


----------



## Fígaro (22 Ene 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Rusia acaba de comunicar a EEUU las condiciones para la paz:
> 
> Que no entren jamas en la OTAN, Ucrania, o cualquier otra exrepublica de la URSS rep. Balticas incluidas.
> Que se retiren de la OTAN los antiguos paises satelites sovieticos de Europa Oriental, Bulgaria, Rumania, ex reps de Yugoslavia (Croacia, Eslovenia, etc..) Polonia, Chequia, etc.....
> ...



El NO ya lo tiene.

Que ataque, a ver si hay huevos.

No los hay.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (22 Ene 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Rusia ha dado una semana de plazo para que EEUU responda por escrito a las garantías de seguridad que reclama.
> 
> Parece que EEUU dará respuesta por escrito pero no quiere que se haga pública, o eso dice la prensa rusa:
> 
> ...



Tambien el no comunicar por escrito significa que la validez del acuerdo es la de un pedo y a la minima se lo saltaran atacando a Rusia a traición.


----------



## jaimegvr (22 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Tambien el no comunicar por escrito significa que la validez del acuerdo es la de un pedo y a la minima se lo saltaran atacando a Rusia a traición.



Rusia exige un TRATADO internacional firmado por los ALIADOS de 1945 y Rusia con las condiciones para acabar con el conflicto.
Si no hay tratado o contestacion, habrá invasion.


----------



## Satori (22 Ene 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Rusia acaba de comunicar a EEUU las condiciones para la paz:
> 
> Que no entren jamas en la OTAN, Ucrania, o cualquier otra exrepublica de la URSS rep. Balticas incluidas.
> Que se retiren de la OTAN los antiguos paises satelites sovieticos de Europa Oriental, Bulgaria, Rumania, ex reps de Yugoslavia (Croacia, Eslovenia, etc..) Polonia, Chequia, etc.....
> ...



salvo lo que he resaltado en tu mensaje, que me parece que es de tu propia cosecha, lo que Rusia está exigiendo es el cumplimiento de la promesa verbal hecha en los 90 por el presidente Clinton, y que además esta vez se ponga por escrito y se firme para que no haya dudas.


----------



## tovarovsky (22 Ene 2022)

Hay que mirar las expresiones de las caras de Lavrov y el gusano en la reunión ante los perrodistas... Lavrov sonríe dándole el codito al gusano que tiene cara y voz desencajadas, pero este último, se la choca como en la antigua normalidad, mientras al ruso le entra la risa. El semblante pálido y serio del gusano es la expresión de la humillación y la derrota. Creo que eso dice bastante del acuerdo de la reunión, aunque con Gusania y sus funcigolfos nunca se sabe...malos perdedores, pueden morir matando.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Ene 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Ojalá Dios te oiga , gracias a la urss se constituyó la clase media en Europa , buenos salarios y buen nivel de vida hemos tenido Gracias a la rivalidad de bloques, en Europa occidental estaban asustados ante la irrupción y ascenso de partidos comunistas



Jajaja que esclavicen a otros para que yo viva bien, jojojo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Ene 2022)

Lo cierto es que Rusia podría aguantar más tiempo las "sanciones más duras jamás vistas" que Europa sin el gas ruso.
Lo de substituirlo con gas catarí es de chiste, sencillamente.

Y no comparemos el despliegue americano en el este de uropa con el ruso, que ya entonces nos tenemos que reír.

Vista la posición de Alemania y Holanda, lo que está claro es que no está tan claro como dice la CNN y demás.


----------



## jaimegvr (22 Ene 2022)

Satori dijo:


> salvo lo que he resaltado en tu mensaje, que me parece que es de tu propia cosecha, lo que Rusia está exigiendo es el cumplimiento de la promesa verbal hecha en los 90 por el presidente Clinton, y que además esta vez se ponga por escrito y se firme para que no haya dudas.



EXACTO, y lo del territorio de la RDA fuera de la OTAN tambien fue acordado verbalmente entre Clinton y Yeltsin, incumplido tambien.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (22 Ene 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Ojalá Dios te oiga , gracias a la urss se constituyó la clase media en Europa , buenos salarios y buen nivel de vida hemos tenido Gracias a la rivalidad de bloques, en Europa occidental estaban asustados ante la irrupción y ascenso de partidos comunistas



Una verdad COMO UN CASTILLO de jrande. No se puede decir mas en tan pocas palabras.

Mis dieses.


----------



## urano (22 Ene 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Rusia ha dado una semana de plazo para que EEUU responda por escrito a las garantías de seguridad que reclama.
> 
> Parece que EEUU dará respuesta por escrito pero no quiere que se haga pública, o eso dice la prensa rusa:
> 
> ...


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Ene 2022)

*Es jodidamente increible hasta que puto extremo esta infestado este puto pozo de mierda de PUTAS CUCARACHAS KREMLINITAS, putos CMS DE MIERDA tratando de convencer a los subnormales para que Europa disuelva sus ejercitos y dinamite lo poco que ya le queda de soberania para dejar que la puta escoria turcochina nos vuelva a invadir hasta el elba

Ojala y que haya una puta guerra de verdad, es la unica forma de que esta vez si, se le ponga a esa puta escoria de una puta vez en su sitio, y de paso, que se os pueda expulsar definitivamente a todos los putos troyanos mercenarios de mierda*


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (22 Ene 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Se ha enterado ya Rusia que España puede actuar con la patrulla águila? Nuestros paracaidistas en menos de una semana los dejan a oscuras sin farolas. Qué se anden con ojo!



A la Asesora de Género para la OTAN, Ruth Abril, la están movilizado ahora mismo (en un C130).


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (22 Ene 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Rusia exige un TRATADO internacional firmado por los ALIADOS de 1945 y Rusia con las condiciones para acabar con el conflicto.
> Si no hay tratado o contestacion, habrá invasion.



No va a haber ninguna invasion.

Nadie quiere el agujero inmundo lleno de nazis en qué han convertido ukranaziland la cía. 

Los rusos están ahí para evitar que usa ataque Crimea y el Donbass que era el plan que tenían. Si atacan, Ukr Desaparec como entidad. I incluso más allá. Así que no vana. Atacar.

otra cosa son los movimientos técnico militares que se producirían. Llenándose medio mundo de armas terribles entre otras cosas. Esa es la amenaza!


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Una verdad COMO UN CASTILLO de jrande. No se puede decir mas en tan pocas palabras.
> 
> Mis dieses.



Eres subnormal de nacimiento. Que no es que no se supiera, era evidente, pero ser un pobre diablo politoxicomano juguete roto, te esta dejando la cabeza hecha autentica mierda


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (22 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> *Es jodidamente increible hasta que puto dentro puedo enter la polla negra anglo en mi garganta *



Los nuevos mapas d Europa, Nini.
Deja de comer polla negra y haz los putos mapas d e una vez!!! Joder


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Ene 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Los nuevos mapas



Estan hechos hace mucho, pero para poder implantarlos es prioritario tironucar primero a toda la escoria mercenaria como tu


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (22 Ene 2022)

Los rusos no quieren cláusulas secretas en un posible acuerdo con los USA porque no se fían de sus dirigentes, por eso han filtrado esta noticia, no le veo otra explcación.

Sobre lo que puede hacer Rusia si no hay acuerdo yo creo que el primer paso será como en 2014, milicias dentro de Ucrania que se sublevarán contra el gobierno pro-OTAN y convoyes de apoyo con "ayuda humanitaria" ....


----------



## jaimegvr (22 Ene 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Los nuevos mapas d Europa, Nini.
> Deja de comer polla negra y haz los putos mapas d e una vez!!! Joder



El mapa del año 1988.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (22 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Eres subnormal de nacimiento. Que no es que no se supiera, era evidente, pero ser un pobre diablo politoxicomano juguete roto, te esta dejando la cabeza hecha autentica mierda



PONTE A TRABAJAR Y DEJATE DE MAPAS PUTO TARADO COMEGALLETAS, PUTO MONTON DE MIERDA HIJODELAGRANDISIMAPUTA.

MEDIO HOMBRE

*MARICÓN!*


----------



## Satori (22 Ene 2022)

Las FFAA alemanas ahora mismo son un chiste, no tienen ni un 20% de unidades de combate operativas. A pesar de su descomunal superavit, los alemanes por alguna razón no están invirtiendo ni el mínimo en defensa. Por cierto, en esta situación ha tenido mucho que ver la actual presidente de la UE, Ursula von der Leyen.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Ene 2022)

Por cierto, si buscáis en Twitter cosas que digan los medios y políticos yankis sobre este tema, y leéis los comentarios, flipáis.

Qué malo es que maneje el mundo un país donde la última guerra que hubo se librase a caballo.


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> ñiñiñiiñ



No me extraña que te guste tanto la puta urs. A todos los BEODOS y drogatas os chifla esa sociedad podrida de adictos a las sustancias. Solo te fallta ya esnifar pegamento bajo un puente


----------



## Progretón (22 Ene 2022)

De ser cierto, algo parecido a la crisis de los misiles de Cuba de 1962.

Los _yankees_ vendieron como una victoria que finalmente la URSS retirase los misiles de Cuba, pero lo que callaron es que la URSS les arrancó algo muy parecido: Estados Unidos retiro sus misiles de Turquía.

Es más, fue Estados Unidos quien instaló primero misiles en Turquía; lo que hizo la URSS fue pagarles con la misma moneda.

De acuerdo a la Wikipedia, la disputa terminó así:



> Retirada de los misiles nucleares soviéticos instalados en Cuba
> Compromiso de EE. UU. de no invadir Cuba
> Retirada de los misiles nucleares estadounidenses instalados en Turquía e Italia
> Creación de una línea de comunicación directa entre Washington DC y Moscú a través del teléfono rojo.











Crisis de los misiles de Cuba - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (22 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> No me extraña que te guste tanto la puta urs. A todos los BEODOS y drogatas os chifla esa sociedad podrida de adictos a las sustancias. Solo te fallta ya esnifar pegamento bajo un puente



La antigua urss era un pais de hombres de DOS COJONES y no de mariconas lloricas follachads que tienen palpitaciones y les duele la tripita porque somatizan sus nervios como una vieja menopaúsica que lleva mas de 30 años sin follar.

Para ser un supuesto yonqui (y además bastante mayor que tu), estoy MUCHO MAS SANO.

ñiñiñiñiñi


----------



## Busher (22 Ene 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Se ha enterado ya Rusia que España puede actuar con la patrulla águila? Nuestros paracaidistas en menos de una semana los dejan a oscuras sin farolas. Qué se anden con ojo!



Y opacarles el sol con estelas de humo de colores al azar. Que tiemblen...


----------



## Strikelucky (22 Ene 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Hay que mirar las expresiones de las caras de Lavrov y el gusano en la reunión ante los perrodistas... Lavrov sonríe dándole el codito al gusano con cara y voz desencajadas, pero este último, se la choca como en la antigua normalidad, mientras al ruso le entra la risa. El semblante pálido y serio del gusano es la expresión de la humillación y la derrota. Creo que eso dice bastante del acuerdo de la reunión, aunque con Gusania nunca se sabe...




Donde se puede ver la rueda de prensa?


----------



## mazuste (22 Ene 2022)

El terreno militar elevado es la baza clave que ha supuesto el cambio de reglas, pero Rusia no hace mucho alarde de ello.
A diferencia de Estados Unidos que se ha quedado con la arrogancia en la boca Como algunos saben y otros se callan, 
la naturaleza del espacio de batalla ha cambiado radicalmente desde la Operación Tormenta del Desierto. Lo que antes
eran centros de mando y control intocables, ahora pueden ser fácilmente borrados en cuestión de minutos desde el otro
lado del planeta. La Defensa Aérea rusa puede negar casi todo el espacio aéreo europeo a la OTAN. Las armas de reserva 
lanzadas contra Rusia no tienen posibilidad alguna de alcanzar su objetivo; y si lo que se comenta es cierto, tampoco los 
hipersónicos, SLBM o ICBM de la OTAN. 


Las naciones serias tienen plan conciso, mientras que los que están detrás de la cortina que controla el Imperio cuatrero
de EE.UU. sólo están preocupados por saquear a los ciudadanos de EE.UU y de medio mundo. Pero el tiempo se agota.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (22 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> *Es jodidamente increible hasta que puto extremo esta infestado este puto pozo de mierda de PUTAS CUCARACHAS KREMLINITAS, putos CMS DE MIERDA tratando de convencer a los subnormales para que Europa disuelva sus ejercitos y dinamite lo poco que ya le queda de soberania para dejar que la puta escoria turcochina nos vuelva a invadir hasta el elba
> 
> Ojala y que haya una puta guerra de verdad, es la unica forma de que esta vez si, se le ponga a esa puta escoria de una puta vez en su sitio, y de paso, que se os pueda expulsar definitivamente a todos los putos troyanos mercenarios de mierda*



*eres @eL PERRO de la puta OTAN*


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Ene 2022)

Ojala vuestro amo turcochino nos invada de verdad. Que haya por fin excusa para cunetearos como a los maricones de vuestros abuelos


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (22 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Ojala vuestro amo turcochino nos invada de verdad. Que haya por fin excusa para cunetearos como a los maricones de vuestros abuelos



ruso = rojo = turcochino = ñiñiñiñi

menudo cacao mental tienes. no sabes ni por donde te da el aire


----------



## Satori (22 Ene 2022)

estoy básicamente de acuerdo, pero al igual que no creo que la UE deba ser una unión política, tampoco creo en un ejército europeo y sí en una alianza de países europeos independientes.


----------



## tovarovsky (22 Ene 2022)

En los mentideros se dice que al funcivago de pelo blanco Gusano, en la reunión a puerta cerrada, le agredieron analmente con las réplicas a escala de misil balístico Topol que Lavrov siempre lleva en su maletín de reuniones.


----------



## daesrd (22 Ene 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Rusia ha dado una semana de plazo para que EEUU responda por escrito a las garantías de seguridad que reclama.
> 
> Parece que EEUU dará respuesta por escrito pero no quiere que se haga pública, o eso dice la prensa rusa:
> 
> ...



Los que mandan en usa son una cagaos de siempre. Entraron el la ww1 al final, cuando ya estaba todo casi hecho, en la ww2 casi igual, pero antes, de tangaos, iban ayudando a Stalin y a Inglaterra con dinero, armas, gasolina, etc.
Ahora que dicen señorear el mundo, por supuesto, son incapaces de un enfrentamiento honesto con la Rusia cristiana de putin.

USA siempre ha estado parasitada, desde su nacimiento prácticamente, y morirá parasitada.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (22 Ene 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> A la Asesora de Género para la OTAN, Ruth Abril, la están movilizado ahora mismo (en un C130).
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 915728



Si envían a este cancro a la frontera Ruso Ucraniana, los Spetsnaz no tienen nada que hacer. Los charo kommandos son invencibles.

“Ehhhhhh, ehhhhhhh!!”, y no queda ni un operativo Ruso vivo en 5 km a la redonda.


----------



## Arkaku-txo (22 Ene 2022)

en Europa estamos luchando contra fantasmas. cambio climático, igualdad, feminismo, lgtbi, teoria queer.. etc.. lo realmente importante para mejorar la forma de vida de los europeos mejor para otro día no vaya a ser que progresemos económica y socialmente en lugar de atascarnos en una decadencia,


----------



## Amraslazar (22 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> *Es jodidamente increible hasta que puto extremo esta infestado este puto pozo de mierda de PUTAS CUCARACHAS KREMLINITAS, putos CMS DE MIERDA tratando de convencer a los subnormales para que Europa disuelva sus ejercitos y dinamite lo poco que ya le queda de soberania para dejar que la puta escoria turcochina nos vuelva a invadir hasta el elba
> 
> Ojala y que haya una puta guerra de verdad, es la unica forma de que esta vez si, se le ponga a esa puta escoria de una puta vez en su sitio, y de paso, que se os pueda expulsar definitivamente a todos los putos troyanos mercenarios de mierda*



Es brutal como todos los follarrusos se han quitado la careta en estos últimos días. 

Hace mucho que ya dije públicamente aquí que estos hijos de puta en caso de conflicto entre España y Rusia se pondrían de lado de los rusos. Y así ha quedado demostrado.

Los hilos de estos días son históricos porque toda esa basura ha quedado retratada.

Da igual donde les pariera su madre, estos despojos sociales no son españoles ni se sienten españoles. Se sienten rusos y quieren ser rusos. Y los rusos de verdad se rien de ellos y les tienen preparado el billete a Siberia si asoman la cabeza. Porque Roma no paga a Traidores y Rusia tampoco.


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> estoy MUCHO MAS SANO.



Se te nota. Sobre todo de la cabeza. Eres uno de esos pobres diablos, de los que dan verdadera lastima. Ojala te acojan pronto en algun convento de monjas, que te hara falta


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Ene 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Es brutal como todos los follarrusos se han quitado la careta en estos últimos días.
> 
> Hace mucho que ya dije públicamente aquí que estos hijos de puta en caso de conflicto entre España y Rusia se pondrían de lado de los rusos. Y así ha quedado demostrado.
> 
> Los hilos de estos días son históricos porque toda esa basura ha quedado retratada.



Cuando empezo la invasion terrorista turcochina en el 2014 yo tenia un par de hamijos en el cni, y ya en su dia me confirmaron que la embajada kremlinita pagaba a CMS para hacer propaganda machacona en las redes, y en especial aqui y en mierdacoches. Lo tipico, cagar hilos para subnormales y darles 200 megusta con sus multis, para provocar efecto gregario en la niñorratada, maleable como una pastillita de plastilina

Lo mismo que les estan haciendo con tantos otros temas


----------



## George Orwell (22 Ene 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Que varios países salgan de la otan?
> 
> No lo veo



No habrá salida de la OTAN; pero yo creo que es posible que exista compromiso de no meter a Ucrania y Georgia y a cambio Rusia acepte seguir mandando gas a través de Ucrania.


----------



## EGO (22 Ene 2022)

El Departamento de Estado de EE. UU. ordena a las familias del personal de la embajada estadounidense en Ucrania que comiencen a evacuar del país tan pronto como el lunes, según informan funcionarios estadounidenses.
Anteriormente, la embajada estadounidense en Kiev había solicitado al Departamento de Estado que autorice la salida de todo el personal no esencial y sus familias.

The U.S. State Department is ordering the families of U.S. embassy staff in Ukraine to begin evacuating from the country as early as Monday, U.S. officials report.

Earlier, the U.S. embassy in Kiev had asked the State Department to authorize the departure of all non-essential personnel and their families.


¿Rendicion?

Ya vereis los proximos dias....


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Ene 2022)

¿Si segun este foro Rusia es tan guay por que casi todos sus ex estados titeres o vecinos tienen problemas con ella? | Burbuja.info


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> ruso = rojo = turcochino = ñiñiñiñi
> 
> menudo cacao mental tienes. no sabes ni por donde te da el aire



El maricon de tu abuelo salia ala calle en el 36 gritando MUERA ESPAÑA VIVA LA URS y pegandole tiros en la cabeza a todos los vecinos que le caian mal porque eran mas altos y guapos que el

Y tu sigues la misma estela, pero encima drogado hasta las putas cejas y abriendo hilos todos los dias en los que lo unico que sabes hacer es decir subnormalidades sobre cuescos, cagarros, mierdas y diarreas (literalmente) a tus 50 putos años de enfermo mental. Lo mejor que te podria pasar en la vida es una sobredosis este año y que dejes tanta paz como porculo das. Anormal (y analfabeto)


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Ene 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> ¿Si segun este foro Rusia es tan guay por que casi todos sus ex estados titeres o vecinos tienen problemas con ella? | Burbuja.info



Porque son todojjj fazijjjtajjj y nancijjjj y hay que disolver todos los ejercitos y gobienos y dejar que la horda de oro llegue hasta finisterre


----------



## Apretrujillos (22 Ene 2022)

Bot ruso putinesco detected.


----------



## alas97 (22 Ene 2022)

hace tres años o más rusia tuvo que aparcar la producción masiva de sus tanques armata t14, porque le metieron un bajón a los precios del potoleo que las cuentas no les salían.

En 1998 el barril costaba 9 $

En el 2008 el barril alcanzo la astronauta cifra de 143 con 95 centavillos de dólares.

Ahora se esta poniendo fino de nuevo a 89,75.









Precio petróleo Brent 2022


El precio medio del barril de petróleo Brent en diciembre ha caído hasta los 80,91 $ en diciembre, desde los 91,42 $ del mes de noviembre, un 11,5%.




datosmacro.expansion.com





Va parriba senyores.

Esto es solo distracción mientras nos meten a palancazos en la pobreza.


----------



## sepultada en guano (22 Ene 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Se ha enterado ya Rusia que España puede actuar con la patrulla águila? Nuestros paracaidistas en menos de una semana los dejan a oscuras sin farolas. Qué se anden con ojo!



Peor sería que Expaña les mandara a unos cuantos menistros.
Para los rusos, digo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 Ene 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Peor sería que Expaña les mandara a unos cuantos menistros.
> Para los rusos, digo.



O a la oposición, con todas sus gurteles, rescates bancarios y demás, eso sí que es un ataque fulminante.


----------



## sepultada en guano (22 Ene 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> O a la oposición, con todas sus gurteles, rescates bancarios y demás, eso sí que es un ataque fulminante.



Pobres rusos, primero los gulag y ahora esto.


----------



## tovarovsky (22 Ene 2022)

Strikelucky dijo:


> Donde se puede ver la rueda de prensa?



Ayer escupieron unas imágenes en la telemierda y lo vi de casualidad mientras cenaba en una tasca.


----------



## Teuro (22 Ene 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> La historia no fuma, la pacificacion solo hace mas agresivo al agresor.
> Si se le entrega a Rusia sin oposicion militar un pàis como Ucrania, vendran mas, volverá la URSS o Imperio Ruso y volverán los estados satelites de Rusia en Europa oriental y central.



No creo, el bloque ya está más que definido, lo que pretende Rusia es parar la expansión de la UE hacia el este, un modo de decir que Ucarnia y Bielorusia quedan en la órbita Rusa. Supongo que los Balcanes los rusos los dan ya por perdidos.


----------



## Teuro (22 Ene 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Rusia acaba de comunicar a EEUU las condiciones para la paz:
> 
> Que no entren jamas en la OTAN, Ucrania, o cualquier otra exrepublica de la URSS rep. Balticas incluidas.
> Que se retiren de la OTAN los antiguos paises satelites sovieticos de Europa Oriental, Bulgaria, Rumania, ex reps de Yugoslavia (Croacia, Eslovenia, etc..) Polonia, Chequia, etc.....
> ...



Fuente: El forro de tus cojones.
La Otan ya está instalada en las Repúblicas Bálticas, de hecho el territorio UE y OTAN es "casi" el mismo. Lo único que queda por repartir es Ucrania y Bielorusia.


----------



## Tusade (22 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Supongo que no sea visible que parte de Europa son solo colonias USA…igual los niños europeos se dan cuenta de la realidad.



"_colonias USA_" dice el payaso...

"Colonias" eran las dictaduras terroristas y asesinas de Polonia y la Alemania Oriental (la muy democrática esa que tanto le gusta a Garzón y Mugremos), lo era Crimea y Ucrania donde la URSS practicó un genocidio sin precedentes en pleno siglo XX.

Pero, eh, niños, ¡que los malos son los USA por no dejar a la URSS de Putón expandirse cual Hitler!

Por lo visto, Ucrania no tiene ningún derecho a defenderse ni a pedir ayuda. Menudos mierdas estáis hechos.


----------



## Tusade (22 Ene 2022)

explorador dijo:


> La OTAN no midió las consecuencias de acorralar a Rusia en sus fronteras y el mentirles cuando aceptó el compromiso de NO extender la OTAN hacia las fronteras de Rusia, acaba teniendo consecuencias.



Qué cantidad de tonterías, y qué cantidad de payasos dándote zanks.

*LA OTAN NO SE "EXPANDE" COMO SI FUESE HORDA MOSCOVITA*, eso es más típico de los moscovita de las estepas.

La OTAN acepta nuevos miembros de países soberanos, y la URSS del Zar Putón no tiene ningún derecho a vetar a otros países soberanos.

A ver, explícame de forma clara porqué Ucrania, país libre e independiente, no tiene derecho a formar parte de la OTAN (ni a defenderse).


----------



## I. de A. (22 Ene 2022)

Que el clan belicista (con Churchill y Rooselvelt) lo echó y engañó a Polonia, que ya tenía un acuerdo prácticamente cerrado con Alemania.

Mutis mutandis, echan de mala manera a Trump, colocan a Biden y ya sabremos lo que pase.


----------



## Riina (22 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Qué cantidad de tonterías, y qué cantidad de payasos dándote zanks.
> 
> *LA OTAN NO SE "EXPANDE" COMO SI FUESE HORDA MOSCOVITA*, eso es más típico de los moscovita de las estepas.
> 
> ...



Por favor, explícame porque Cuba o Venezuela, si eses es su deseo, no pueden tener tropas rusas en sus paises. Son paises libres y soberanos, no. Ah, noi, que es el patio trasero de USA. Ya, creo que Rusia también tiene su patio trasero, como China y USA.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> "_colonias USA_" dice el payaso...
> 
> "Colonias" eran las dictaduras terroristas y asesinas de Polonia y la Alemania Oriental (la muy democrática esa que tanto le gusta a Garzón y Mugremos), lo era Crimea y Ucrania donde la URSS practicó un genocidio sin precedentes en pleno siglo XX.
> 
> ...



Je,je,je…somos una colonia lo vistas como lo vistas…Igual que Gibraltar del Reino Unido…

Desde que nos quitaron Cuba, Filipinas y Puerto Rico no levantamos cabeza…


----------



## kelden (22 Ene 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Nadie está amenazando con guerra nuclear. Tampoco veremos conflicto con armas convencionales salvo que el conflicto derive en una "guerra proxi" circunscrita a las fronteras del país en el que ocurra (tipo Siria).
> 
> Lo que veremos es la puesta en práctica de medidas "técnico-militares" en palabras rusas. Medidas de guerra híbrida conforme a la doctrina militar actual que abarca todos los frentes salvo la confrontación entre ejércitos convencionales.
> 
> ...



Cuantas películas ves. Las medidas que tomará Rusia si no obtiene garantías de seguridad por parte de la OTAN son las de siempre:

1.- Instalar misiles de crucero de medio alcance con capacidad nuclear en Kaliningrado y Bielorrusia
2.- Algo harán con Cuba y Venezuela. Alguna base militar cerca de los yankis.
3.- Anexión definitiva región Dombass

Si tu me amenazas con tu garrote, yo te amenazo con el mio.


----------



## BudSpencer (22 Ene 2022)

Volver a 1990 significa que se acabaron las intervenciones militares de la OTAN. Recordemos que la primera vez que la OTAN asaltó un país fue Yugoslavia en el año 1990.


----------



## Satori (22 Ene 2022)

I. de A. dijo:


> Que el clan belicista (con Churchill y Rooselvelt) lo echó y engañó a Polonia, que ya tenía un acuerdo prácticamente cerrado con Alemania.



¿alguna fuente, por favor?


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (22 Ene 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo excepto en lo de que los ciudadanos no están dispuestos a ver regresar a miles de sus militares en ataúdes. En España, donde no se siente un especial aprecio por el mundo castrense y donde gran parte de estos militares son de origen sudamericano, creo que lo que realmente indignaría a la opinión pública sería una escalada sin control del precio de los combustibles, especialmente del gas debido al lógico corte de suministro de éste por parte de Rusia.



Si, ya se ve lo indignada que esta la gente con la subida brutal de electricidad y carburantes. Que estas hablando de borreguistan amijo


----------



## Biluao (22 Ene 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Se ha enterado ya Rusia que España puede actuar con la patrulla águila? Nuestros paracaidistas en menos de una semana los dejan a oscuras sin farolas. Qué se anden con ojo!



Eso, lo hace una una tormenta pequeña e Iberdrola, en menos de 15 minutos.


----------



## kelden (22 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Qué cantidad de tonterías, y qué cantidad de payasos dándote zanks.
> 
> *LA OTAN NO SE "EXPANDE" COMO SI FUESE HORDA MOSCOVITA*, eso es más típico de los moscovita de las estepas.
> 
> ...



Tener tiene, pero luego está la realidad y las consecuencias. Lo que hace que los ukros acaben muy mal si toman ese camino es lo mismo que haría que los mexicanos acabaran muy mal si se dedicaran a alquilar terrenos a los chinos para montar misiles apuntando a Washington.

Acaso no tenía Cuba derecho a defenderse de USA, poner los misiles que le saliera de los cojones y aliarse con quien le saliera del nardo? Pues si, tenía. Pero una cosa es el derecho y otra la realidad y las consecuencias. Aquí no se trata de los derechos de nadie. Se trata de medir las consecuencias de tus actos.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (22 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Qué cantidad de tonterías, y qué cantidad de payasos dándote zanks.
> 
> *LA OTAN NO SE "EXPANDE" COMO SI FUESE HORDA MOSCOVITA*, eso es más típico de los moscovita de las estepas.
> 
> ...



por el mismo por el que cuba no tenia derecho a tener misiles termonucleares sanos


----------



## kelden (22 Ene 2022)

Otra consecuencia inmediata de no haber un entendimiento con la OTAN será el giro definitivo de Rusia hacia Asia: alianza militar con China y mayor integración económica.

De hecho los yankis están empujando a los rusos en brazos de los chinos. Y es un error estratégico de los gordos para los intereses yankis.


----------



## Dosto (22 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Qué cantidad de tonterías, y qué cantidad de payasos dándote zanks.
> 
> *LA OTAN NO SE "EXPANDE" COMO SI FUESE HORDA MOSCOVITA*, eso es más típico de los moscovita de las estepas.
> 
> ...



Entonces EEUU tampoco tiene derecho a protestar si Rusia metiera misiles nucleares en Cuba?


----------



## Disolucion (22 Ene 2022)

Pues sin tener ni puta idea del tema digo que la clave para que EEUU se avenga a firmar un documento a los rusos con los acuerdos alcanzados y pida a Rusia que este no se haga publico, es que durante la reunion entre los represetantes de ambos paises hizo presencia una delegacion de un tercer pais cuyos representantes tienen los ojos rasgados que mostro su apoyo a los rusos.


----------



## Tusade (22 Ene 2022)

Riina dijo:


> Por favor, explícame porque Cuba o Venezuela, si eses es su deseo, no pueden tener tropas rusas en sus paises. Son paises libres y soberanos, no. Ah, noi, que es el patio trasero de USA. Ya, creo que Rusia también tiene su patio trasero, como China y USA.



"_Patio trasero_" es un invento vuestro para justificar el expansionismo agresivo del Kanato Ruso.

No existe tal cosa. Cuba y Venezuela son dictaduras comunistas y EE.UU. no las invade.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Ene 2022)

Que risa, España se expone como lacallo de EEUU y enemigo de Rusia, para que luego al final EEUU se baje los pantalones. 

Esta gente te coge Arabia Saudi y la deja sin petroleo, oh wait.


----------



## Tusade (22 Ene 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> por el mismo por el que cuba no tenia derecho a tener misiles termonucleares sanos



¿Ucrania tiene misiles de esos apuntando a Moscú?


----------



## Baltasar G thang (22 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> ¿Ucrania tiene misiles de esos apuntando a Moscú?



no pero los va a tener, por lo tanto es legitimo pasteurizarlos por completo, que era lo que iban a hacer los americanos en cuba: pasteurizar e invadir

jaque mate, pringao


----------



## Tusade (22 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Acaso no tenía Cuba derecho a defenderse de USA



EE.UU. no andaba invadiendo Cuba, eso es más de la URSS.


----------



## kelden (22 Ene 2022)

En geopolítica manda el pragmatismo, no las manías. Quien anda tocando los cojones a los chinos en sus fronteras? Quién anda tocando los cojones a los rusos en sus fronteras? Los mismos, no? Pues ya sabes ..... 

Además que curioso .... siempre son los mismos los que andan tocando los cojones en casa ajena ....


----------



## Hao X (22 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> "_colonias USA_" dice el payaso...
> 
> "Colonias" eran las dictaduras terroristas y asesinas de Polonia y la Alemania Oriental (la muy democrática esa que tanto le gusta a Garzón y Mugremos), lo era Crimea y Ucrania donde la URSS practicó un genocidio sin precedentes en pleno siglo XX.
> 
> ...



A Ucrania no la toco nadie hasta que no monto un golpe de Estado derrocando al legitimo presidente e imponiendo un gobierno proyectado para unirse a la Otan.

Si no hubiesen hecho eso, no habrian ni perdido Crimea, pero si de entrada cometen acciones beligerantes y se declaran como amenaza contra su pais vecino pues luego pasa lo que pasa y solo es culpa suya. Que le den por culo, francamente, hay que ser gilipollas para creerse que a dia de hoy estar en el bando woke feminazi globo-homo mola.


----------



## kelden (22 Ene 2022)

Dosto dijo:


> Entonces EEUU tampoco tiene derecho a protestar si Rusia metiera misiles nucleares en Cuba?




Que si la cosa no cambia es lo que vamos a ver: bases militares ruso-chinas en américa latina. Por supuesto con el beneplácito de los anfitriones que tienen todo el derecho del mundo.


----------



## kelden (22 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> EE.UU. no andaba invadiendo Cuba, eso es más de la URSS.



Invasion: Bahia de Cochinos. Te ennumero todas las invasiones que ha protagonizado USA en América latina?

Guantánamo es un territorio ocupado ilegalmente por USA en Cuba.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Ene 2022)

Dosto dijo:


> Entonces EEUU tampoco tiene derecho a protestar si Rusia metiera misiles nucleares en Cuba?



si rusia es capaz ,,pero las jineteras no aceptan rublos


----------



## Tusade (22 Ene 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> no pero los va a tener



AAAAH, COÑOOOOO

Que es un ataque "preventivo" de esos... Qué listo que eres. Cómo no se me había ocurrido antes. Pues nada, fóllate a los ucranianos... Y ya puestos, fóllate a los europedos, a los chinos, al mundo,... Total, son ataques "preventivos", ¿no?

Es como si yo te corto los huevos, te los meto en la boca y digo que es un ataque "preventivo" para que no violes.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 Ene 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pobres rusos, primero los gulag y ahora esto.



No hija, primero fue el Zar


----------



## Tusade (22 Ene 2022)

Dosto dijo:


> Entonces EEUU tampoco tiene derecho a protestar si Rusia metiera misiles nucleares en Cuba?



Ucrania tiene misiles????


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> "_colonias USA_" dice el payaso...
> 
> "Colonias" eran las dictaduras terroristas y asesinas de Polonia y la Alemania Oriental (la muy democrática esa que tanto le gusta a Garzón y Mugremos), lo era Crimea y Ucrania donde la URSS practicó un genocidio sin precedentes en pleno siglo XX.
> 
> ...



Mentira


----------



## kelden (22 Ene 2022)

7.000 cabezas nucleares apuntando al que les está tocando los cojones en el Mar de China? Ingeniería para mejorar su armamento, que tienen mil problemas con los motores de sus aviones y misiles? 20 años de ventaja en tecnología nuclear? 30 años de ventaja en knowhow espacial?

A su vez los rusos también tienen mucho que ganar, básicamente mercado de 1.500 millones y acceso a las fábricas chinas y a su producción.

Los chinos ganan un garrote del carajo y los rusos acceso a un mercado cuasi infinito.


----------



## Tanchus (22 Ene 2022)

KlatuBaradaNikto dijo:


> Si, ya se ve lo indignada que esta la gente con la subida brutal de electricidad y carburantes. Que estas hablando de borreguistan amijo



Pues sí, también es verdad. Aquí la gente sólo se indigna cuando desciende su equipo de fútbol.


----------



## kelden (22 Ene 2022)

Yo no veo a los portaviones vietnamitas tocando los cojones por allí. Veo a los yankis ...


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (22 Ene 2022)

bueno bueno... yo he vivido unos años en Rusia y ya os digo que Putin no es un bocas, no va de farol, si dice que va a invadir Ucra lo va hacer, porque si no lo hace se va a quedar en ridículo frente a sus votantes y va a perderlos


----------



## kelden (22 Ene 2022)

Rusia no se si respalda a Vietnam en sus demandas territoriales, dudo que se metan en esos jaleos. Rusia le vende armas pero no manda sus barcos a apatrullar las aguas chinas en nombre de Viertnam, como hace los yankis con filipinas, ni se mete en quien tiene derecho a que en esos lares, ni se arroga el derecho a ejercer de gendarme por esos andurriales.

Por cierto, también venden armas a los chinos. De todo además: aviones, tanques, barcos, .... lo que haga falta ...

Eso no quiere decir nada.

Ya están marcando el camino:


----------



## Dosto (22 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Ucrania tiene misiles????



De momento no... Pero cuando esté integrada en la OTAN ¿quien lo sabe.? o un escudo antimisiles quizás.

Estas estrategias se acorralar países mediante alianzas no salieron bien el pasado.


----------



## Nelsonvigum (22 Ene 2022)

SR.KARL MARX dijo:


> bueno bueno... yo he vivido unos años en Rusia y ya os digo que Putin no es un bocas, no va de farol, si dice que va a invadir Ucra lo va hacer, porque si no lo hace se va a quedar en ridículo frente a sus votantes y va a perderlos



Esta claro que no es un parguelas, pero lo que está diciendo es lo contrario. Que no va a invadir. Pero si los ukros se desmadran (más) en el donbas, donde dije digo digo Diego.


----------



## kelden (22 Ene 2022)

Nelsonvigum dijo:


> Esta claro que no es un parguelas, pero lo que está diciendo es lo contrario. Que no va a invadir. Pero si los ukros se desmadran (más) en el donbas, donde dije digo digo Diego.



Es que lo de la "invasión" ha salido de los periódicos occidentales, no de moscú.


----------



## Tusade (22 Ene 2022)

Dosto dijo:


> De momento no... Pero cuando esté integrada en la OTAN ¿quien lo sabe.? o un escudo antimisiles quizás.
> 
> Estas estrategias se acorralar países mediante alianzas no salieron bien el pasado.



Ah, bueno. Un ataque "preventivo" de esos. Qué inteligentes que son los moscovitas de las estepas. Pues nada, todo ok. Que los soviéticos se follen a Ucrania con total libertad.

Mañana te corto los huevos, te los meto en la boca, y te digo que es un ataque "preventivo" para que no violes.


----------



## Nelsonvigum (22 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Es que lo de la "invasión" ha salido de los periódicos occidentales, no de moscú.



Sastamente.


----------



## Tusade (22 Ene 2022)

Nelsonvigum dijo:


> Sastamente.



Porque es una puta invasión, porque los medios rusos están al servicio del Zar Putón y le doran la píldora día sí día también.

Lo de Crimea qué fue??? Un mal sueño?


----------



## explorador (22 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Qué cantidad de tonterías, y qué cantidad de payasos dándote zanks.
> 
> *LA OTAN NO SE "EXPANDE" COMO SI FUESE HORDA MOSCOVITA*, eso es más típico de los moscovita de las estepas.
> 
> ...



te lo voy explicar por una vez personaje de corto recorrido mental, luego te irás al ignore, pretender que Ucrania entre en la OTAN y que Rusia acepte armas nucleares en la puerta de sus fronteras y a menos de 500kms de Moscu, solo es propio de quien solo quiere provocar una guerra. Rusia jamás lo aceptará, igual que EEUU jamás aceptaría armas nucleares en México, Canadá o Cuba.

ahora vuelve para Forocoches, que ahí puedes encontrar algún compi de juegos que te compre tu ignorancis


----------



## Nelsonvigum (22 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Porque es una puta invasión, porque los medios rusos están al servicio del Zar Putón y le doran la píldora día sí día también.
> 
> Lo de Crimea qué fue??? Un mal sueño?



Creo que has hecho una de "qué horas es? Manzanas traigo".

Yo lo que he dicho es que la Rusia no ha dicho que vaya a invadir. De hecho, ha dicho lo contrario.

Y los medios occidentales repiten que va a invadir. 

Lo anterior son los hechos. Lo que pase Dios dirá. Yo no he hablado de Crimea.


----------



## Tusade (22 Ene 2022)

explorador dijo:


> pretender que Ucrania entre en la OTAN y que Rusia acepte armas nucleares en la puerta de sus fronteras y a menos de 500kms de Moscu



No hay misiles nucleares en Ucrania.

Los que había heredados de la URSS se lo dieron a Rusia (confirmándose como heredera de la URSS) a cambio de que ésta respetase la integridad territorial de Ucrania.









Memorándum de Budapest - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Pero como eres un ignorante, también seguro que ignoras eso.


----------



## Tusade (22 Ene 2022)

Nelsonvigum dijo:


> Yo lo que he dicho es que la Rusia no ha dicho que vaya a invadir. De hecho, ha dicho lo contrario.



Claro. Rusia no "invade", sólo "libera" territorios anexionándoselos. Como Crimea. 

Por favor, que ya somos mayorcitos para esas viejas tácticas de manipulación del lenguaje.


----------



## Teuro (22 Ene 2022)

De todas formas recordad que da igual perder o ganar una guerra, pulso o batalla, lo importante es quién controla "el relato" y según venda la apariencia final. Para hacer un juicio neutral solo hay que comparar cómo era la sitaución de partida y como va a terminar la cosa, la diferencia nos dice quién ha ganado, ignorar la propaganda.


----------



## Nelsonvigum (22 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Claro. Rusia no "invade", sólo "libera" territorios anexionándoselos. Como Crimea.
> 
> Por favor, que ya somos mayorcitos para esas viejas tácticas de manipulación del lenguaje.



A ver tío. Lee antes de disparar. No he llegado a dar mi opinión de si me parece bien o mal. Sólo he reproducido lo que dicen unos y otros. Lo que he dicho es evidente y no admite discusión. Y de hecho no me contradices. Me saltas con otra cosa


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (22 Ene 2022)

Olvidaos, nada de salir del Báltico ni nada por el estilo. El acuerdo será la devolución del Donbass a Ucrania, a cambio de asegurar ciertos derechos e inviolabilidad para las personas que hay allí y que hayan combatido. Crimea seguirá siendo Rusa.

Ukrania no entrará de facto en la OTAN, a cambio, tendra un foro bilateral con USA para garantizar la seguridad Ukraniana y blablabla (darle algo al ukraniano para poder tener algo que enseñar a sus votantes como "exito"), ciertas concesiones en Bielorrusia y la orbita soviética.

Todo esto ha sido teatro diplómatico de la vieja usanza. Rusia se ha encargado muy bien de publicitar sus movimientos de tropas y sus concentraciones, y se ha tomado todo el tiempo del mundo, perdiendo el factor sorpresa (clave en estas operaciones).


----------



## Teuro (22 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> 7.000 cabezas nucleares apuntando al que les está tocando los cojones en el Mar de China? Ingeniería para mejorar su armamento, que tienen mil problemas con los motores de sus aviones y misiles? 20 años de ventaja en tecnología nuclear? 30 años de ventaja en knowhow espacial?
> 
> A su vez los rusos también tienen mucho que ganar, básicamente mercado de 1.500 millones y acceso a las fábricas chinas y a su producción.
> 
> Los chinos ganan un garrote del carajo y los rusos acceso a un mercado cuasi infinito.



Sin embargo el oso ruso no quiere casarse demasiado con el Panda, quieren mantener su autonomía y esto es flotar entre China, la UE y EEUU. En realidad en un acuerdo Ruso-Chino ganan más los chinos que los rusos, de hecho creo que los soviéticos ens u día no lo quisieron y ahora los rusos tampoco.

Había una anécdota de la guerra de Vietnam, auspiciada por China, que cuando los soviéticos enviamas material los chinos interceptaban para copiar todo lo que podían.


----------



## Teuro (22 Ene 2022)

SR.KARL MARX dijo:


> bueno bueno... yo he vivido unos años en Rusia y ya os digo que Putin no es un bocas, no va de farol, si dice que va a invadir Ucra lo va hacer, porque si no lo hace se va a quedar en ridículo frente a sus votantes y va a perderlos



Esto no va solo de amenazas. Es evidente que en lo personal Biden y Putin no se llevan bien, el objetivo del primero es desacreditar al segundo para derrocarlo y del segundo ridiculizar al primero.


----------



## Teuro (22 Ene 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Olvidaos, nada de salir del Báltico ni nada por el estilo. El acuerdo será la devolución del Donbass a Ucrania, a cambio de asegurar ciertos derechos e inviolabilidad para las personas que hay allí y que hayan combatido. Crimea seguirá siendo Rusa.
> 
> Ukrania no entrará de facto en la OTAN, a cambio, tendra un foro bilateral con USA para garantizar la seguridad Ukraniana y blablabla (darle algo al ukraniano para poder tener algo que enseñar a sus votantes como "exito"), ciertas concesiones en Bielorrusia y la orbita soviética.
> 
> Todo esto ha sido teatro diplómatico de la vieja usanza. Rusia se ha encargado muy bien de publicitar sus movimientos de tropas y sus concentraciones, y se ha tomado todo el tiempo del mundo, perdiendo el factor sorpresa (clave en estas operaciones).



El objetivo no era invadir, sino mostrar que puede invadir. A ver, a Rusia no le convienen las sanciones que EEUU-UE le pondrían si invadiera Ucrania, por esa razón "a priori" esa posibilidad no esta tomada en centa, lo que buscan es una "victoria diplomática" usando un cinismo británico para conseguirlo: Ponen sobre la mesa todas las posibilidades de reacción de la OTAN (donde no hay ninguna buena) y que sea ella solita que evalúe cual de las malas es la menos dolorosa y vergonzante. Pero cuidado, que como dije en post anterior el ganador y perdedor del pulso nos lo dice la diferencia de cómo estaba la situación a priori y como queda a posteriori. En este caso vemos que todo más o menos "va a quedar como estaba", por lo que Rusia mantiene y EEUU no avanza. La otra opción era que Rusia perdiera y EEU avanzara, por lo que en realidad quien se juega más en esto es Rusia.


----------



## kelden (22 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Sin embargo el oso ruso no quiere casarse demasiado con el Panda, quieren mantener su autonomía y esto es flotar entre China, la UE y EEUU. En realidad en un acuerdo Ruso-Chino ganan más los chinos que los rusos, de hecho creo que los soviéticos ens u día no lo quisieron y ahora los rusos tampoco.
> 
> Había una anécdota de la guerra de Vietnam, auspiciada por China, que cuando los soviéticos enviamas material los chinos interceptaban para copiar todo lo que podían.



La idea de Rusia desde Pedro el Grande ha sido siempre "occidentalizarse", integrarse en Europa. Históricamente occidente siempre los ha rechazado y llegará el momento que descarten totalmente esa idea y se vuelquen hacia Asia. Antes existía el incentivo de que el mundo civilizado, el progreso, era occidente. Ahora eso ya no es así. En realidad ya no les queda ningún incentivo para mirar a Europa, es absurdo buscar siempre la aprobación de quien no te quiere.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (22 Ene 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Es brutal como todos los follarrusos se han quitado la careta en estos últimos días.
> 
> Hace mucho que ya dije públicamente aquí que estos hijos de puta en caso de conflicto entre España y Rusia se pondrían de lado de los rusos. Y así ha quedado demostrado.
> 
> ...



¿Vas a morir por ese rey de españa, que firma los indultos de golpistas y chorizos catalanistas?
¿Vas a morir por ese presidente de gobierno, que mata a ancianos en residencias y se forra con las mascarillas?
¿Vas a morir por una charo , que solo quiere esquilmarte?
Tu enemigo ya esta aquí , bien dentro, es el estado español. Lo que haga Putin o Biden , te la tiene que pelar.
O eres feliz, viviendo para pagar y pagar impuestos.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (22 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El objetivo no era invadir, sino mostrar que puede invadir. A ver, a Rusia no le convienen las sanciones que EEUU-UE le pondrían si invadiera Ucrania, por esa razón "a priori" esa posibilidad no esta tomada en centa, lo que buscan es una "victoria diplomática" usando un cinismo británico para conseguirlo: Ponen sobre la mesa todas las posibilidades de reacción de la OTAN (donde no hay ninguna buena) y que sea ella solita que evalúe cual de las malas es la menos dolorosa y vergonzante. Pero cuidado, que como dije en post anterior el ganador y perdedor del pulso nos lo dice la diferencia de cómo estaba la situación a priori y como queda a posteriori. En este caso vemos que todo más o menos "va a quedar como estaba", por lo que Rusia mantiene y EEUU no avanza. La otra opción era que Rusia perdiera y EEU avanzara, por lo que en realidad quien se juega más en esto es Rusia.



Efectivamente no contemplo una invasión en Ucrania, me parecería muy raro, la mayor reacción rusa creo que sería enviar tropas a Venezuela y Cuba


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (22 Ene 2022)

Porque Biden ha pedido 150 rusitas de no más de 10 años para olerles el pelo a cambio de no iniciar ningún conflicto. De ahí que quiera gestionar el asunto discretamente.


----------



## I. de A. (22 Ene 2022)

Satori dijo:


> ¿alguna fuente, por favor?



Por ejemplo, en_ Los crímenes de los buenos,_ de Bochaca (está en internet) lo tienes con sus fuentes.


----------



## Dosto (22 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Ah, bueno. Un ataque "preventivo" de esos. Qué inteligentes que son los moscovitas de las estepas. Pues nada, todo ok. Que los soviéticos se follen a Ucrania con total libertad.
> 
> Mañana te corto los huevos, te los meto en la boca, y te digo que es un ataque "preventivo" para que no violes.



O preventivamente


Tusade dijo:


> Ah, bueno. Un ataque "preventivo" de esos. Qué inteligentes que son los moscovitas de las estepas. Pues nada, todo ok. Que los soviéticos se follen a Ucrania con total libertad.
> 
> Mañana te corto los huevos, te los meto en la boca, y te digo que es un ataque "preventivo" para que no violes.



O mañana sales tu volando por los aires preventivamente como le pasó a Carrero Blanco.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Ene 2022)

Esto es lo mismo que aquel "¿por qué la gente trataba de huir desde los países del Pacto de Varsovia hacia Occidente y nunca al revés? 

Los ciudadanos que pueden votar en el entorno de Rusia, las democracias vecinas, ELIGEN OTAN. 

Quieren ser occidentales y no turcochinos. 
Por qué será. 

Y el capullo este del Putin, despechado y jodido, se dedica a intentar invadirlos para evitar que se pasen al lado que mola... 

Putin, haz que la gente te quiera por lo que le ofreces, no por las armas con las que les amenazas. 

Se está metiendo en un jardín del que se va a arrepentir muy mucho.


----------



## Tusade (22 Ene 2022)

Dosto dijo:


> O mañana sales tu volando por los aires preventivamente como le pasó a Carrero Blanco.



¿What?

Aaaah, que eres de los que piensan que todo fue por obra de la CIA y de los sionistas, que con Carrero íbamos a estar en la champion lij de la economía.

Ya, ya. Si eso abres otro hilo con tus paridas.

Pero al tema: Ucrania no tiene misiles apuntando a Moscú. Ha sido ésta última quien le ha invadido y provocado guerras separatistas.


----------



## uberales (22 Ene 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Lo que veo alucinante es que los rusos comenten esto, suelen ser muy muy discretos ,el órdago que les han debido lanzar a sido muy gordo.
> Además según se comenta aquí en el foro las condiciones son que se vuelva al status de 1997 , ósea que se tienen que retirar de los paises balticos, a ver cómo se come eso por parte de la otan; puf que ostia les tienen que haber dado, me encantaría saber lo que se hayan dicho debajo de la mesa .
> 
> La verdad es que ahora mismo sin el petróleo ruso no funciona l ni con el gas cuando tienen olas de frío los americanos, el titanio le pueden meter un X20 o prohibir su exportación y la industria aeroespacial se para .
> ...



Bienvenidas sean las suecas, noruegas, danesas, islandesas, polacas, húngaras, bálticas, etc. Sería otra vez una entrada de godos en la Península a mejorar la especie.


----------



## Tusade (22 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Invasion: Bahia de Cochinos. Te ennumero todas las invasiones que ha protagonizado USA en América latina?
> 
> Guantánamo es un territorio ocupado ilegalmente por USA en Cuba.



Sí, enuméramelas, por favor. Dime todas las situaciones donde EE.UU. ha dicho: "_o te arrodillas ante mí o te castigo_" como hace ahora la URSS con Ucrania. Dime cuantos misiles tiene Ucrania apuntando a Moscú que ha provocado que ésta le invada y provoque guerras separatistas.

Y si por los cubanos fuera, dejarían que EE.UU. invada esa asquerosa dictadura de Cuba donde torturan y violan a mujeres en cárceles. Por si no lo sabías, los cubanos emigran en masa a Florida, EE.UU.


----------



## Amraslazar (22 Ene 2022)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> ¿Vas a morir por ese rey de españa, que firma los indultos de golpistas y chorizos catalanistas?
> ¿Vas a morir por ese presidente de gobierno, que mata a ancianos en residencias y se forra con las mascarillas?
> ¿Vas a morir por una charo , que solo quiere esquilmarte?
> Tu enemigo ya esta aquí , bien dentro, es el estado español. Lo que haga Putin o Biden , te la tiene que pelar.
> O eres feliz, viviendo para pagar y pagar impuestos.



Voy a morir por esto:







Pero antes espero poder abonar las cunetas con los hijos de puta traidores a su patria, su historia y su cultura, como tu.


----------



## Amraslazar (22 Ene 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Porque Biden ha pedido 150 rusitas de no más de 10 años para olerles el pelo a cambio de no iniciar ningún conflicto. De ahí que quiera gestionar el asunto discretamente.



Esa teoría tiene bastante mas sentido que todo lo que vomitan los follarrusos.


----------



## Progretón (22 Ene 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Es brutal como todos los follarrusos se han quitado la careta en estos últimos días.
> 
> Hace mucho que ya dije públicamente aquí que estos hijos de puta en caso de conflicto entre España y Rusia se pondrían de lado de los rusos. Y así ha quedado demostrado.
> 
> ...



Vamos, que no estar de acuerdo con la PPSOE te hace antiespañol. 

En cambio, ir de la mano de un país, Estados Unidos, que está armando a Marruecos, nuestro enemigo, hace de uno un español modélico.


----------



## Tusade (22 Ene 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Vamos, que no estar de acuerdo con la PPSOE te hace antiespañol.
> 
> En cambio, ir de la mano de un país, Estados Unidos, que está armando a Marruecos, nuestro enemigo, hace de uno un español modélico.



Si está armando a Marruecos es por culpa de los votantes españoles que ha elegido muy libremente a gobernantes estúpidos como Zapatero o Sánchez, que no paran de insultar a EE.UU. una y otra vez.

¿Sabías que España estaba vendiendo tecnología militar usana a Venezuela? ¿Y sabías que EE.UU. nos pilló con las manos en la masa? ¿Qué habrías hecho tú de ser EE.UU.?


----------



## Dosto (22 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> ¿What?
> 
> Aaaah, que eres de los que piensan que todo fue por obra de la CIA y de los sionistas, que con Carrero íbamos a estar en la champion lij de la economía.
> 
> ...



Eres bastante tonto si piensas que eso fue obra de esos paletos sin ayuda de nadie, y no entre a valorar si hubieramos estado mejor o peor. Era para poner a en valor como EEUU son los primeros en actuar preventivamente como hicieron en Iraq por que Sadan estaba acumulando armas de destrucción masiva invisibles


Amraslazar dijo:


> Voy a morir por esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Traidores a su historia como tu, ¿es que te olvidas como nos devolvió EEUU la ayuda que le prestamos en su independencia? ¿Quienes mandan en la OTAN mas que EEUU y UK que aún hoy tiene una colonia en nuestro territorio? ¿Recuerdas como EEUU se puso del lado de Marruecos con la marcha verde y lo ha vuelto a hacer ahora? ¿Que nos hicieron los rusos históricamente a nosotros?

Los que vais con la OTAN sois los auténticos traidores.


----------



## Progretón (22 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Si está armando a Marruecos es por culpa de los votantes españoles que ha elegido muy libremente a gobernantes estúpidos como Zapatero o Sánchez, que no paran de insultar a EE.UU. una y otra vez.
> 
> ¿Sabías que España estaba vendiendo tecnología militar usana a Venezuela? ¿Y sabías que EE.UU. nos pilló con las manos en la masa? ¿Qué habrías hecho tú de ser EE.UU.?



¿Y tú sabías que ya en 1975 España no pudo utilizar sus Northrop F5 en el conflicto del Sáhara? Estados Unidos se sacó de la manga una cláusula de los contratos de venta de esos aviones por la cual no se podían utilizar en caso de conflicto con otro país que fuese aliado de los _yankees_. España tuvo que arreglárselas con unos anticuados Saeta HA-200.

Seguro que la culpa de eso es Zapatero y de Sánchez. Serán unos impresentables, pero en 1975 o no habían nacido o eran unos niños de teta.

Estados Unidos no es nuestro amigo y nunca lo será.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (22 Ene 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (22 Ene 2022)

Y luego, cuandoi vean la situación favorable, diga lo que diga Rusia responderán que eso no es lo que habían escrito.


----------



## Tusade (22 Ene 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Estados Unidos no es nuestro amigo y nunca lo será.



Amigo no lo sé, pero sí el mejor aliado que hay. ¿O ya nadie se acuerda del islote del Perejil? En este mundo hay que tener aliados, y Rusia representa el despotismo oriental más asqueroso que hay. ¿Es eso lo que quieres para España?


----------



## Progretón (22 Ene 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


>



Putin, consejo de Progretón: o te rindes, o Margarita Robles te pone un pleito que te vas a cagar.

Una denuncia de esta charo señora por la vía contencioso-administrativa disuade más que una docena de misiles Topol con sendas cabezas termonucleares.

¡¡¡Y puuuuuunto!!!


----------



## el violador de mentes (22 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Amigo no lo sé, pero sí el mejor aliado que hay. ¿O ya nadie se acuerda del islote del Perejil? En este mundo hay que tener aliados, y Rusia representa el despotismo oriental más asqueroso que hay. ¿Es eso lo que quieres para España?



EEUU obligó al rey emérito a retirarse del Sáhara, provincia española. EEUU está detrás de la política expansionista de Marruecos, teniendo enfrente a Argelia y Rusia.

Nuestro aliado, por lo menos coyuntural, debería ser Rusia, pues Marruecos es nuestra amenaza próxima.

Lo que es de chaperos es poner tropas al servicio de los anglos para matonear a Rusia, que no nos ha hecho nada, al contrario que nuestros "aliados".


----------



## Ludovicus (22 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Amigo no lo sé, pero sí el mejor aliado que hay. ¿O ya nadie se acuerda del islote del Perejil? En este mundo hay que tener aliados, y Rusia representa el despotismo oriental más asqueroso que hay. ¿Es eso lo que quieres para España?



Y EE.UU. es un modelo de democracia, como demuestran sus últimas elecciones presidenciales y las que le robaron a Gore.
El apoyo yanqui a Marruecos te parece cojonudo, verdad?


----------



## El ponzoñas (22 Ene 2022)

De no gustar la respuesta de USA en Moscu, no habra invasion como tal.

*Se reconoceran a las regiones de novorusia como parte de la federacion rusa*...

Y como parte de su territorio, tropas de la federacion podran instalarse y defender tales territorios


----------



## Progretón (22 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Amigo no lo sé, pero sí el mejor aliado que hay. ¿O ya nadie se acuerda del islote del Perejil? En este mundo hay que tener aliados, y Rusia representa el despotismo oriental más asqueroso que hay. ¿Es eso lo que quieres para España?



Me da que de esos islotes fueron expulsados los marroquíes por soldados españoles, no marines de los Estados Unidos.

Y ya que tienes tanta memoria, ¿te acuerdas de la cerdada que nos hizo de Francia?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Ene 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Efectivamente no contemplo una invasión en Ucrania, me parecería muy raro, la mayor reacción rusa creo que sería enviar tropas a Venezuela y Cuba



Además de instalar S400 y algún misil de alcance medio…con eso suficiente para que Biden sea expulsado a patadas por el estado profundo.


----------



## El ponzoñas (22 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Cuantas películas ves. Las medidas que tomará Rusia si no obtiene garantías de seguridad por parte de la OTAN son las de siempre:
> 
> 1.- Instalar misiles de crucero de medio alcance con capacidad nuclear en Kaliningrado y Bielorrusia
> 2.- Algo harán con Cuba y Venezuela. Alguna base militar cerca de los yankis.
> ...



De no gustar la respuesta de USA en Moscu, no habra invasion como tal.

*Se reconoceran a las regiones de novorusia como parte de la federacion rusa...*

Y como parte de su territorio, tropas de la federacion podran instalarse y defender tales territorios


----------



## Anka Motz (22 Ene 2022)

Si son secretos los acuerdos a los que han llegado con los laboratorios.....


----------



## El ponzoñas (22 Ene 2022)

Esto huele a Crimea 2.0 en El Donbass

Y si Ucrania quiere seguir su guerra ahora contra territorios de la federacion rusa, suerte...


----------



## Pulp (22 Ene 2022)

Eso es El Mundo Today ruso


----------



## Fígaro (22 Ene 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Voy a morir por esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Viviendo Digno (22 Ene 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Si Trump se tiraba un pedo era un dictador loco fascista. Si Biden pone al mundo al borde de la tercera guerra mundial todos callados como putas.



Trump fue oficialmente el período de entreguerras.


----------



## mazuste (22 Ene 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Ucrania va a ser entregada a Rusia...



Y, según usted ¿ Para qué querría Rusia ese pozo sin fondo?
Rusia solo exige que no se coloque allá ninguna lanzadera.
Del resto que se arreglen con el acuerdo de la ONU: Minsk.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (22 Ene 2022)

Estoy de los PEDOFILOS PEDOCRATAS USANOS PROGRES GLOBALISTAS HASTA LA PUNTA DEL CIPOTE.

Ojala Rusia les joda a base de bien, nos tienen asfixiados a los occidentales, esto es una PUTA ESTAFA EL CORONAVIRUSGENOCIDIOVACUNAL Y LAS RESTRICCIONES E INFLACIÓN y encima de que EUROPA ES LA PUTA, PONE LA CAMA.

A tomar por culo ya, QUEREMOS DINERO, PATRIA, PROPIEDADES, MANDAR A TOMAR POR CULO PROHIBICIONES Y LEGISLADORES DEL MEDIEVO Y MANDAR AL INFIERNO A LA MORISMA INVASORA.

Los Rusos si fuese por mi a negociar con ellos, que puta mierda es esta de llevarnos bien con USA QUE NOS QUIERE QUITAR CANARIAS Y NOS JODE CADA DIA?



explorador dijo:


> La OTAN no midió las consecuencias de acorralar a Rusia en sus fronteras y el mentirles cuando aceptó el compromiso de NO extender la OTAN hacia las fronteras de Rusia, acaba teniendo consecuencias. Los rusos en general y Putin en particular, han llegado a un hartazgo que si se les fuerza recuperarían las antiguas fronteras soviéticas, además sin pegar un solo tiro a un soldado comunitario, solo con cortar el gas saben que arrodillarían. Rusia es consciente que ni USA y ni Europa, baja ningún concepto se defenderían militarmente, las calles de las capitales europeas tumbarían gobiernos, han perdido la real politic, una porque la globalización la ha convertido en un parque de atracciones para los chinos y resto de emergentes donde cada atracción mira para sí misma y la otra, porque en su pecado de juventud, nunca tuvo identidad propia, se creyó que por tener 11 portaviones y una impresora de dólares, dominaría el mundo de por vida y este le ha acabado dominando a ella. Sus políticas buenistas y acomplejadas del NWO impulsadas por el judio Soros, han conseguido que los ciudadanos no están dispuestos a ver regresar a miles de sus militares en ataúdes, mientras Rusia y su historia nacionalista no solo se puede permitir miles de bajas , si no que va en su ADN, es su orgullo de nación. Ucrania es historia de la patria rusa y solo unos descerebrados nazis del comando Azov, pondrán su pecho para que sean diana de los proxys rusos, nadie más la defenderá, la retórica en el campo de batalla es gloria para los oídos del pragmatismo.



OJala Se vaya a tomar por culo USA de una vez, al menos el lado progre, el lado trump sin que nos toque los cojones a España claro con ese negociariamos.

Europa debe buscar aun asi sus propias politicas, EEUU es nefasta para Europa y China tambien.



el violador de mentes dijo:


> EEUU obligó al rey emérito a retirarse del Sáhara, provincia española. EEUU está detrás de la política expansionista de Marruecos, teniendo enfrente a Argelia y Rusia.
> 
> Nuestro aliado, por lo menos coyuntural, debería ser Rusia, pues Marruecos es nuestra amenaza próxima.
> 
> Lo que es de chaperos es poner tropas al servicio de los anglos para matonear a Rusia, que no nos ha hecho nada, al contrario que nuestros "aliados".



Tenemos a un acomplejado Rey que no vale para nada.

Uno con cojones hubiera sacado al ejercito con la plandemia y hubiera mandado al infierno a estos globalistas de nuestro pais.

Lo bien que nos iria a la UE y sobre todo a España de llevarnos con Rusia en el tema materias primas-petroleo y epxulsar moros de las narices.


----------



## El Exterminador (22 Ene 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jojojo follarrusos soñando.
> 
> Retirarse de la OTAN.
> 
> ...



Como anda crimea y el donbass?
Me da a mi que EEUU(como siempre ha hecho) sino puede sacar rédito económico de su vasallo, acabará abandonando a ucrania


----------



## mazuste (22 Ene 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Rusia exige un TRATADO internacional firmado por los ALIADOS de 1945 y Rusia con las condiciones para acabar con el conflicto.
> Si no hay tratado o contestacion, habrá invasion.



Error.
Solo la respuesta por escrito.. Tanto si es 'SI',como si es 'NO'.
Luego se actuará en consecuencia... Y no es la "invasíon".
Rusia puede decapitar el poder ukranio sin poner una bota
en su terreno.


----------



## Progretón (22 Ene 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Como anda crimea y el donbass?
> Me da a mi que EEUU(como siempre ha hecho) sino puede sacar rédito económico de su vasallo, acabará abandonando a ucrania



Abandonan cuando empiezan a tener demasiadas bajas, al pueblo de Estados Unidos no le hace ninguna gracia eso de ser los gendarmes del mundo. Son el carnicero, el oficinista, el camionero o el obrero, no los plutócratas, quienes mandan a sus hijos a esas guerras.

Ya en la guerra de Vietnam había escasez de carne de cañón. Ese hijo de Satanás de McNamara - Secretario de Estado, lo que aquí llamamos Ministro de Defensa - solucionó el problema por el procedimiento de reclutar y enviar a esa durísima guerra a chavales con bajo índice de inteligencia. Esos desgraciados cayeron como moscas bajo el fuego del enemigo, espero que Dios los haya acogido en su seno.



La falta de carne de cañón es la razón última de que Estados Unidos se haya largado derrotado de Corea, Vietnam y Afganistán. El pueblo de Estados Unidos - admirable en tantas cosas - no es aún tan gilipollas; otra cosa es su siniestra plutocracia.


----------



## mazuste (22 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Porque es una puta invasión, porque los medios rusos están al servicio del Zar Putón y le doran la píldora día sí día también.
> 
> Lo de Crimea qué fue??? Un mal sueño?



Los rusos ya estaban allí legalmente, desde siempre de la URSS.
El golpe de Estado de colorines era para sacar a los rusos de Crimea,
e instalar una base USAna, entre otras cosas.
No presuma de tanta ignorancia y estudie algo.


----------



## El Exterminador (22 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> EE.UU. no andaba invadiendo Cuba, eso es más de la URSS.



Claro...bahía de cochinos? Nada hombre, eso fue una acción caritativa, desinteresada y también espontánea de un par de demócratas cubanos...
hablemos de Irak? de financiación de dictaduras e invasiones sanas en América latina en los 80? Te suena panamá? 

Quienes arrebataron nuestros últimos territorios de ultramar, Rusia o EEUU?
LO siento, pero esto te pasa cuando sales de tu circulito de retrasados mentales, que te topas con gente que se informa


----------



## Amraslazar (22 Ene 2022)

Dosto dijo:


> Traidores a su historia como tu, ¿es que te olvidas como nos devolvió EEUU la ayuda que le prestamos en su independencia?



Creo recordar que España recuperó Menorca, Florida y media Luisiana gracias a esa Guerra.



Dosto dijo:


> ¿Recuerdas como EEUU se puso del lado de Marruecos con la marcha verde y lo ha vuelto a hacer ahora?



España se iba a pirar del Sahara igualmente. EEUU apoyó la Marcha Verde para evitar que los terroristas marxistas del Frente Polisario pasaran a controlar el territorio después de que España se pirara.



Dosto dijo:


> ¿Que nos hicieron los rusos históricamente a nosotros?



Provocar una Guerra Civil en 1936, robarnos todo el Oro del Banco de España, convertir a miles de niños españoles en putas y delincuentes, llevar desde 1917 atacando el legado español en América, organizar armar y financiar grupos terroristas en nuestro territorio, inventar el feminismo marxista e infectarnos de él a través de su filial española el PCE, crear el Código de Familia Ruso en el que se inspira la VIOGEN y toda la legislación misándrica propagada por la izquierda española, etc.

Todo eso en el último siglo, no hace 300 años.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (22 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Además de instalar S400 y algún misil de alcance medio…con eso suficiente para que Biden sea expulsado a patadas por el estado profundo.



Hay que ver si USA permite eso. No llegaríamos a tanto, escalaría tanto la situación que tendrían que sentarse a negociar


----------



## Progretón (23 Ene 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Creo recordar que España recuperó Menorca, Florida y media Luisiana gracias a esa Guerra.



Menorca fue liberada gracias a los soldados que enviaron las Trece Colonias, di que sí, guapis.

Creo que de aquella era España quien le sacaba las castañas del fuego a Estados Unidos. Hasta tienen una ciudad dedicada a Bernardo de Gálvez y Madrid, uno de esos militares españoles que zurraron a los ingleses de lo lindo.



Amraslazar dijo:


> España se iba a pirar del Sahara igualmente. EEUU apoyó la Marcha Verde para evitar que los terroristas marxistas del Frente Polisario pasaran a controlar el territorio después de que España se pirara.



Tras el fin de la II Guerra Mundial, Estados Unidos dijo a los países de Europa occidental que se despidiesen de sus colonias; y que ya se encargaban ellos de que pasasen a ser colonias suyas, al estilo talasocrático: independencia nominal, gobiernos títeres y corruptos, mercados cautivos y extracción de recursos. Lo que pasa es que la jugada en algunos sitios les salió mal y lo que hacen es crear enormes problemas.




Amraslazar dijo:


> Provocar una Guerra Civil en 1936, robarnos todo el Oro del Banco de España, convertir a miles de niños españoles en putas y delincuentes, llevar desde 1917 atacando el legado español en América, organizar armar y financiar grupos terroristas en nuestro territorio, inventar el feminismo marxista e infectarnos de él a través de su filial española el PCE, crear el Código de Familia Ruso en el que se inspira la VIOGEN y toda la legislación misándrica propagada por la izquierda española, etc.
> 
> Todo eso en el último siglo, no hace 300 años.



La guerra civil la provocó la Unión Soviética, di que sí, guapis. España ya llevaba revuelta desde mucho antes del triunfo de la Revolución Rusa. Un tal Pablo Iglesias Posse amenazaba de muerte en el Congreso de los Diputados al presidente del gobierno ya en 1910. ¿El oro? Malvendido por el gobierno de II República a la URSS a cambio de armamento: no, los rusos no atracaron el Banco de España.

En cuanto al resto, sigue sin enterarse: toda esa mierda ha venido aquí de tu adorado mundo _anglo_.


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> 7.000 cabezas nucleares apuntando al que les está tocando los cojones en el Mar de China? Ingeniería para mejorar su armamento, que tienen mil problemas con los motores de sus aviones y misiles? 20 años de ventaja en tecnología nuclear? 30 años de ventaja en knowhow espacial?
> 
> A su vez los rusos también tienen mucho que ganar, básicamente mercado de 1.500 millones y acceso a las fábricas chinas y a su producción.
> 
> Los chinos ganan un garrote del carajo y los rusos acceso a un mercado cuasi infinito.



China ya ha superado a rusia en casi todos los ámbitos incluso 5g y computación cuantica, las tecnologías del futuro . Por no hablar de que China es el país con más capacidad del mundo para contruir su armada y ejército. Rusia es un país en declive demográficamente y China un país en ascenso en todos ámbitos. Hasta eeuu se está quedando atrás con China. Cuando China sea la 1 potencia mundial en las próximas décadas, se anexiónara la parte de Rusia oriental. Que Rusia supere en algunas cosas a China no te lo niego, pero esta años luz de China, y es una potencia en declive que se mantiene por putin.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (23 Ene 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Hay que ver si USA permite eso. No llegaríamos a tanto, escalaría tanto la situación que tendrían que sentarse a negociar



Eso están negociando ahora. Es al definición de ultimátum


----------



## Amraslazar (23 Ene 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> En cuanto al resto, sigue sin enterarse: toda esa mierda ha venido aquí de tu adorado mundo _anglo_.



Quien no se entera de nada eres tu.

Pregunta al chaval de tu avatar a quien prefiere, si a Occidente o a Rusia.


----------



## Amraslazar (23 Ene 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Quienes arrebataron nuestros últimos territorios de ultramar, Rusia o EEUU?



¿Quiénes organizaron una Guerra Civil en nuestro territorio peninsular y mandaron mercenarios tanques aviones y tropa regular para convertirnos en una dictadura comunista satélite de Moscú? ¿Rusia o EEUU?

¿Quién se llevó todo el oro del Banco de España? ¿Rusia o EEUU?

¿Quién montó grupos terroristas que actuaban en territorio peninsular? ¿Rusia o EEUU?


----------



## Tusade (23 Ene 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Rusia solo exige que no se coloque allá ninguna lanzadera.



Entonces por qué la invade???? 

Ucrania no tiene misiles apuntando a Moscú, y tiene todo el derecho a entrar en la OTAN para defenderse de NINIS como el Zar Putón.


----------



## kelden (23 Ene 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> China ya ha superado a rusia en casi todos los ámbitos incluso 5g y computación cuantica, las tecnologías del futuro . Por no hablar de que China es el país con más capacidad del mundo para contruir su armada y ejército. Rusia es un país en declive demográficamente y China un país en ascenso en todos ámbitos. Hasta eeuu se está quedando atrás con China. Cuando China sea la 1 potencia mundial en las próximas décadas, se anexiónara la parte de Rusia oriental. Que Rusia supere en algunas cosas a China no te lo niego, pero esta años luz de China, y es una potencia en declive que se mantiene por putin.



China y Rusia son dos potencias amenazadas por el mismo mafioso. Alianza manda, luego dios dirá ......

China y Rusia, la alianza más peligrosa para Europa


----------



## sintripulacion (23 Ene 2022)

Se vende segunda residencia en Chipiona.
Buen precio.
Urge.


----------



## Progretón (23 Ene 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Quien no se entera de nada eres tu.
> 
> Pregunta al chaval de tu avatar a quien prefiere, si a Occidente o a Rusia.



¿Occidente o Rusia? Sigues sin enterarte, como si fuesen antónimos.

Hoy buscando piso en Madrid, me pasé por Tetuán. El zulo que me enseñaron los de Tecnoguasa tenía al lado una locutorio latino con una bandera dominicana. Vivienda al lado de semejante estercolero, un plan sin fisuras.

Una vez visto el zulo, me di un paseo por el barrio: quería hacerme una idea del ambiente que había. Panchitada y moronegrada por doquier, los blancos estamos en franco retroceso. Si Tetuán - al igual que un montón de barrios degradados en Madrid y otras ciudades de ese lugar del mundo llamado Europa occidental - es Occidente, yo soy Claudia Schiffer en sus mejores tiempos.

Ahora mismo Rusia es mucho más occidental - raíces indoeuropeas, herencia cristiana - que España.

Si no te quieres enterar, allá tú. En lo que a mí respecta, todo se reduce a gastar más dinero de la hipoteca pre-concedida por mi banco para buscar vivienda un barrio mejor en el que pueda tener un buen pasar mientras esto se cae.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (23 Ene 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> China ya ha superado a rusia en casi todos los ámbitos incluso 5g y computación cuantica, las tecnologías del futuro . Por no hablar de que China es el país con más capacidad del mundo para contruir su armada y ejército. Rusia es un país en declive demográficamente y China un país en ascenso en todos ámbitos. Hasta eeuu se está quedando atrás con China. Cuando China sea la 1 potencia mundial en las próximas décadas, se anexiónara la parte de Rusia oriental. Que Rusia supere en algunas cosas a China no te lo niego, pero esta años luz de China, y es una potencia en declive que se mantiene por putin.



China no ha superado a nadie en nada. Tiene una gran dependencia de recursos energéticos y demás.

No es competitiva en microelectronica y se va a quedar atrás en ese ambito debido al embargo que está imponiendo USA (convenciendo a Corea del Sur, Holanda y Taiwan).

En motores y aviones igual, mucha propaganda pero lo que sacan es mediocre en el mejor de los casos, son capaces de copiar tecnologia sovietica, pero no desarrollar nueva que pueda competir contra la norteamericana.

Aparte de recibir ostias de los americanos en África y en fin...

Un tigre de papel.

Rusia es un país mucho más maduro, con muchas deficiencias si, pero también otras muchas ventajas. Tienen un lider inteligente, que sabe aprovechar los momentos, sacar la zarpa y retirarse cuando toca. Sabe manejar los tiempos y lograr acuerdos.

China es una potencia regional (porque ahora si lo es) acomplejada, que quiere imponer su lugar al sol en el mundo como si fuera el siglo XVIII


----------



## Tusade (23 Ene 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Me da que de esos islotes fueron expulsados los marroquíes por soldados españoles, no marines de los Estados Unidos.



Con el apoyo de EE.UU. Imagínate si burbujeros o Zapatero o la rata chepuda estuvieran ahí insultando día sí día también a EE.UU. mientras Marruecos demuestra ser un aliado más fiable que España. ¿Qué crees que nos habría pasado?

La URSS del Zar Putón ha apoyado a independentistas catalanes, nos ha financiado grupos terroristas (ETA era de ideología marxista en sus inicios), nos ha subido el gas, financió a comunistas por todo el globo, tiene un historial de genocidios, torturas y asesinatos. ¿Eso es lo quiere en un aliado? ¿Sumisión absoluta? Porque eso significa ser aliado de Rusia: arrodillarte ante Moscú, como hacía la India cuando sus líderes viajaban a Moscú.

Pero entiendo su fobia a la OTAN: es usted de esos progres que necesitan llamar la atención para hacerse los interesantes y fingir que son inteligentes. Por eso estáis con el Kanato Ruso, para dar la nota y fingir que tenéis 20 años otra vez mientras os hacéis los revolucionarios. Y no os dais cuenta de que lo único que hacéis es el ridículo más espantoso.


----------



## Tusade (23 Ene 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Ahora mismo Rusia es mucho más occidental - raíces indoeuropeas, herencia cristiana - que España.



Se nota en el despotismo oriental que es Rusia. Allí "te suicidan" las mafias o te echan Polonio en la comida.


----------



## Progretón (23 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Con el apoyo de EE.UU. Imagínate si burbujeros o Zapatero o la rata chepuda estuvieran ahí insultando día sí día también a EE.UU. mientras Marruecos demuestra ser un aliado más fiable que España. ¿Qué crees que nos habría pasado?



¿Con cuántos soldados?



Tusade dijo:


> La URSS del Zar Putón ha apoyado a independentistas catalanes, nos ha financiado grupos terroristas (ETA era de ideología marxista en sus inicios), nos ha subido el gas, financió a comunistas por todo el globo, tiene un historial de genocidios, torturas y asesinatos. ¿Eso es lo quieres en un aliado? ¿Sumisión absoluta? Porque eso significa ser aliado de Rusia: arrodillarte ante Moscú, como hacía la India cuando sus líderes viajaban a Moscú.



Puigdemont anda escondido en Bélgica, que es parte de la Federación Rusa. Es más, Puigdemont es vecino de Snowden. Di que sí, guapis.

ETA nació en un seminario y es una creación del Vaticano, a quien le encanta una España débil a la que puede mangonear. Ya en el siglo XIX estaba la Iglesia Católica tras los carlistas y las tres guerras que montaron.



Tusade dijo:


> Pero entiendo su fobia a la OTAN: eres de esos progres que necesitan llamar la atención para hacerse los interesantes y fingir que sois inteligentes. Por eso estáis con el Kanato Ruso, para dar la nota y fingir que tenéis 20 años otra vez mientras os hacéis los revolucionarios. Y no os dais cuenta de que lo único que hacéis es el ridículo más espantoso.



Y sigues demostrando no tener ni idea de lo que hablas. Tu osada ignorancia te pone en posición de llevarte unos buenos zascas, te los comes y parece que quieres más al soltar más y más disparates. Milito desde hace mucho tiempo en el bando facha.


----------



## Tusade (23 Ene 2022)

el violador de mentes dijo:


> Lo que es de chaperos es poner tropas al servicio de los anglos para matonear a Rusia, que no nos ha hecho nada, al contrario que nuestros "aliados".



¿Y el oro de Moscú? ¿Y su participación en la guerra civil financiando comunistas? ¿Y la financiación de ETA y de Izquierda Unida? Os recuerdo que Rusia financiaba grupos terroristas por todo el globo, y que Julio Anguita cobraba de Moscú directamente.


----------



## Tusade (23 Ene 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> ¿Con cuántos soldados?



Con equipo militar, sí, ese que España luego le vendía a Venezuela bajo la mesa, hasta que nos pillaron.


----------



## Tusade (23 Ene 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> ETA nació en un seminario y es una creación del Vaticano, a quien le encanta una España débil a la que puede mangonear. Ya en el siglo XIX estaba la Iglesia Católica tras los carlistas y las tres guerras que montaron.



ETA era un grupo terrorista que se declaraba marxista para tener financiación de la URSS, que financia terroristas por todo el mundo. Por qué cojones iban los curas a financiar asesinatos de ellos mismos????

Qué cantidad de paridas estás soltando.


----------



## Progretón (23 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Se nota en el despotismo oriental que es Rusia. Allí "te suicidan" las mafias o te echan Polonio en la comida.



El montaje del polonio. ¿Le suena a usted la Navaja de Ockham? De forma muy resumida, de acuerdo a la Navaja de Ockham si usted ve una luz en el cielo que se mueve es más probable que sea un avión de Iberia que un platillo volante pilotado por un par de aliens.

Yo diría que los servicios secretos y organizaciones mafiosas tienen medios suficientes para cargarse a un enemigo de una forma menos aparatosa. Pudiendo enviar a un pistolero, ¿por qué utilizar una substancia como el polonio, que es escasa, radioactiva, de manejo peligroso y que deja mucho rastro?

Apague el televisor y encienda la cabeza.


----------



## Progretón (23 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> ETA era un grupo terrorista que se declaraba marxista para tener financiación de la URSS, que financia terroristas por todo el mundo. Por qué cojones iban los curas a financiar asesinatos de ellos mismos????
> 
> Qué cantidad de paridas estás soltando.



Las conexiones de la Iglesia Católica y ETA están sobradamente documentadas.



> La Primera Asamblea de ETA fue una reunión de militantes que celebró la organización clandestina española de ideología nacionalista vasca Euskadi Ta Askatasuna (ETA), la primera desde su fundación en 1959. Su finalidad era definir los objetivos, metodología y organización del grupo. Tuvo lugar en mayo de 1962 en el monasterio de Nuestra Señora de Belloc, situado en la localidad francesa de Urt, durante la dictadura del general Franco. Las decisiones adoptadas por los militantes conformaron lo que ETA denominó su Declaración de Principios, que fue ampliamente divulgada posteriormente por la organización. También eligió un Comité Ejecutivo integrado por destacados miembros del grupo, como Benito del Valle, Julen Madariaga, Patxi Iturrioz y Txillardegi, entre otros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> [...]
> 
> [...] La IV Asamblea se inició en agosto de 1965 en la Casa de Ejercicios Espirituales de los jesuitas de Loyola de la localidad guipuzcoana de Azpeitia y continuó en una cabaña de las campas de Urbía, lugar próximo al Santuario de Aránzazu, al ser sorprendidos algunos delegados del exilio de camino a la primera sede. En ella se marcaron tres tendencias: [...]
> 
> ...




Esto sólo con una consulta a la Wikipedia. Yo no puedo, ni querría, leer por usted.


----------



## Tusade (23 Ene 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> El montaje del polonio. ¿Le suena a usted la Navaja de Ockham? De forma muy resumida, de acuerdo a la Navaja de Ockham si usted ve una luz en el cielo que se mueve es más probable que sea un avión de Iberia que un platillo volante pilotado por un par de aliens.
> 
> Yo diría que los servicios secretos y organizaciones mafiosas tienen medios suficientes para cargarse a un enemigo de una forma menos aparatosa. Pudiendo enviar a un pistolero, ¿por qué utilizar una substancia como el polonio, que es escasa, radioactiva, de manejo peligroso y que deja mucho rastro?
> 
> Apague el televisor y encienda la cabeza.



Cierto, cierto. Los rusos si algo se caracterizan es por su libertad de expresión, de comercio, su tolerancia y su respeto a los demás; como bien hacían en los gloriosos tiempos de la URSS. Eso de veneno en la comida, en los calzoncillos, de gulags, de cartillas de racionamiento, de esclavitud, de espías dentro de tu casa, de laboratorios de virus y armas biológicas, es todo mentira.

Sí.

Dígame, camarada progre, ¿por qué Rusia ha invadido Ucrania? Y por si lo suelta, no: Ucrania no tiene misiles apuntando a Moscú. Eso es un bulo. ¿Tiene Ucrania o no derecho a defenderse y a pedir ayuda? ¿Sí o no?


----------



## Tusade (23 Ene 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Las conexiones de la Iglesia Católica y ETA están sobradamente documentadas.
> Esto sólo con una consulta a la Wikipedia. Yo no puedo, ni querría, leer por usted.



Se reunieron en un monasterio, lo que es prueba suficiente para decir que el Papa estaba detrás de todo. Perfecto.

¿Y no puede ser que sea Franco el que estaba detrás de ETA? Al fin y al cabo era el dictador, y se ha reunido en su país, luego Franco debe ser el responsable de ETA, siguiendo tu lógica absurda.

La iglesia no financiaba grupos terroristas, cosa que sí hacía (y hace) tu amada URSS del Zar Putón. DESPIERTA. ¿Quién financiaba a las FARC? ¿Qué hacían los "guerrilleros revolucionarios" como el Che Guevara? Pues hacer terrorismo!


----------



## Progretón (23 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Cierto, cierto. Los rusos si algo se caracterizan es por su libertad de expresión, de comercio, su tolerancia y su respeto a los demás; como bien hacían en los gloriosos tiempos de la URSS. Eso de veneno en la comida, en los calzoncillos, de gulags, de cartillas de racionamiento, de esclavitud, de espías dentro de tu casa, de laboratorios de virus y armas biológicas, es todo mentira.



Claro, occidente no espía a sus ciudadanos. Snowden por denunciarlo tuvo que poner tierra por medio; y ahora mismo en Israel la fiscalía está denunciando espionajes hechos con la tecnología Pegasus.

En cuanto a libertad de expresión, aquí estamos en la cultura de la cancelación. A mí, sin ir más lejos, me "cancelaron" en mi anterior puesto de trabajo por mostrarme escéptico acerca del cambio climático o criticar la inmigración por la vía de despedirme de forma improcedente. Gané el juicio que vino después en todas las instancias.

Pero nada, Rusia mala. Y yo progre, ¡qué risa!



Tusade dijo:


> Dígame, camarada progre, ¿por qué Rusia ha invadido Ucrania? Y por si lo suelta, no: Ucrania no tiene misiles apuntando a Moscú. Eso es un bulo. ¿Tiene Ucrania o no derecho a defenderse y a pedir ayuda? ¿Sí o no?



¿Le suena a usted Bahia Cochinos, en Cuba? Seguro que para usted esas son invasiones buenas, las que hace el tío Sam.

Los rusos no son gilipollas y no van admitir que Estados Unidos en Ucrania monte una revolución de colores para así poner un gobierno títire que metería al país en la OTAN. De la misma forma que los yankees no fueron tan gilipollas en 1962 como para admitir que en Cuba la URSS instalase misiles.

Aquí tiene una instantánea de unos angelitos ucranios admiradores de cierto cabo austríaco que se alistó en el ejército alemán y que, pasados los años, acabó al mando de Alemania y causó serios destrozos en la URSS. Dado ese precedente, a la vista de grupos así si fuese ruso estaría preocupado.


----------



## Progretón (23 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> ¿Y no puede ser que sea Franco el que estaba detrás de ETA? Al fin y al cabo era el dictador, y se ha reunido en su país, luego Franco debe ser el responsable de ETA, siguiendo tu lógica absurda.



Franco, etarra. En mis tiempos a las Campurrianas no le ponían marihuana, parece que ahora sí.


----------



## Nefersen (23 Ene 2022)

Una crisis de este nivel requiere de la intervención inmediata de González Laya.


----------



## mazuste (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## Coronel Kurtz (23 Ene 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Voy a morir por esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los militares, esos funcionarios de carrera, lo llaman "trapo de colores".
Y ese trapo de colores es la bandera del estado español con el escudo del régimen del 78.

Esta es la verdadera bandera de España.


----------



## mazuste (23 Ene 2022)

Es para hacer risas. Los british no parecen enterarse de nada y los ucranios nazis
andan, como maleta de loco, dando vueltas y revueltos con sus sombras sospechosas.

Confusión por la afirmación del Reino Unido de que Putin planea un golpe de Estado en Ucrania

El Ministerio de Exteriores dice que ha descubierto pruebas de una conspiración 
para instalar un gobierno pro-Moscú en Ucrania, y el Boris Johnson promete "aumentar 
la presión sobre Rusia". Todo tiene la pinta de que el tenderete ukro se está desmoronando
y en Kiev andan todos mirándose de reojo...


----------



## omin0na (23 Ene 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> China no ha superado a nadie en nada. Tiene una gran dependencia de recursos energéticos y demás.
> 
> No es competitiva en microelectronica y se va a quedar atrás en ese ambito debido al embargo que está imponiendo USA (convenciendo a Corea del Sur, Holanda y Taiwan).
> 
> ...



No sé dónde has estado metido los últimos años, pero bienvenido al 2022.
Pd: el mundo ha cambiado mucho en los últimos años y tal vez no lo reconozcas.


----------



## EGO (23 Ene 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Claro, occidente no espía a sus ciudadanos. Snowden por denunciarlo tuvo que poner tierra por medio; y ahora mismo en Israel la fiscalía está denunciando espionajes hechos con la tecnología Pegasus.
> 
> En cuanto a libertad de expresión, aquí estamos en la cultura de la cancelación. A mí, sin ir más lejos, me "cancelaron" en mi anterior puesto de trabajo por mostrarme escéptico acerca del cambio climático o criticar la inmigración por la vía de despedirme de forma improcedente. Gané el juicio que vino después en todas las instancias.
> 
> ...



¿Y que coño pasa por que los ucranianos admiren a "cierto cabo austriaco"?

Seguramente si salieran con banderas de la URSS no decias ni pio,habiendo Stalin matado a 3 millones de ucranianos de hambre.

Por cierto...Que Adolf Hitler llego al grado de teniente en una unidad de inteligencia que investigaba los partidos politicos de la epoca despues de la guerra.Se licencio para unirse al partido obrero aleman y hacer carrera politica.


----------



## El Exterminador (23 Ene 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> ¿Quiénes organizaron una Guerra Civil en nuestro territorio peninsular y mandaron mercenarios tanques aviones y tropa regular para convertirnos en una dictadura comunista satélite de Moscú? ¿Rusia o EEUU?
> 
> ¿Quién se llevó todo el oro del Banco de España? ¿Rusia o EEUU?
> 
> ¿Quién montó grupos terroristas que actuaban en territorio peninsular? ¿Rusia o EEUU?



La guerra civil pues la gestó una cuadrilla de militares reaccionarios, ahí para empezar con soporte nazi y fascista, con eso queda todo dicho y hecho.
Si te parece el oro se lo dejamos a nuestros golpistas demócratas...
Sobre dichos grupos, bueno, me da a mi que si hubiera alguna potencia detrás (véase lo de carrero) sería más por parte de EEUU que de Rusia, más teniendo en cuenta que fue asesinado enfrente de la embajada yanki y no tenía muchas simpatías con USA ... ya lo dijo Adolfete Suárez al dejar el gobierno "No se si ETA cobra en rublos o en DOLARES" de nada


----------



## Progretón (23 Ene 2022)

EGO dijo:


> ¿Y que coño pasa por que los ucranianos admiren a "cierto cabo austriaco"?
> 
> Seguramente si salieran con banderas de la URSS no decias ni pio,habiendo Stalin matado a 3 millones de ucranianos de hambre.
> 
> Por cierto...Que Adolf Hitler llego al grado de teniente en una unidad de inteligencia que investigaba los partidos politicos de la epoca despues de la guerra.Se licencio para unirse al partido obrero aleman y hacer carrera politica.



Comprenderá que desde la perspectiva rusa, un re-edición de ese cabo austríaco les ponga muy nerviosos.

¿Que a usted Hitler le mola? Sin ningún problema, soy infinitamente menos dictador que los progres. El intento alemán de expandirse al este y echar a los eslavos de sus tierras se parece mucho a la expansión de los Estados Unidos hacia el oeste en el siglo XIX: hoy en día quedan pocos indios y en reservas. La diferencia es que Alemania perdió en II Guerra Mundial, mientras que los Estados Unidos, salvo algún tropiezo, lo de hacerse con su _lebensraum_ lo tuvo fácil y le salió bien.

Por último, agradezco su precisión de que Hitler se ganó el grado de teniente de inteligencia, algo que desconocía. Una cosa es que tenga mala opinión de él, y otra el respeto que me merece por sus acciones y condecoraciones en la I Guerra Mundial siendo un simple soldado.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (23 Ene 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> No sé dónde has estado metido los últimos años, pero bienvenido al 2022.
> Pd: el mundo ha cambiado mucho en los últimos años y tal vez no lo reconozcas.



¿Puedes refutar algo de lo que he dicho?


----------



## el violador de mentes (23 Ene 2022)

EGO dijo:


> ¿Y que coño pasa por que los ucranianos admiren a "cierto cabo austriaco"?
> 
> Seguramente si salieran con banderas de la URSS no decias ni pio,habiendo Stalin matado a 3 millones de ucranianos de hambre.
> 
> Por cierto...Que Adolf Hitler llego al grado de teniente en una unidad de inteligencia que investigaba los partidos politicos de la epoca despues de la guerra.Se licencio para unirse al partido obrero aleman y hacer carrera politica.



Lo que pasa es que en 2014 los "admiradores del cabo autriaco" intentaron el genocidio de millones de rusos étnicos del este de Ucrania.

La operación siguió el libreto de la "operación tormenta" de 1995 que provocó el genocidio de cientos de miles de serbios étnicos de Croacia, y la "operación tierra limpia" de 2008 de Georgia, que fracasó gracias a la intervención rusa.

En 2014, al igual que en 2008, Rusia intervino para salvar a la población civil.

Como se puede entender, el Maidán significó la ruptura de Ucrania. No pueden convivir en un mismo país los "admiradores del cabo austriaco" y sus víctimas.


----------



## Tusade (23 Ene 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> En cuanto a libertad de expresión, aquí estamos en la cultura de la cancelación. A mí, sin ir más lejos, me "cancelaron" en mi anterior puesto de trabajo por mostrarme escéptico acerca del cambio climático o criticar la inmigración por la vía de despedirme de forma improcedente. Gané el juicio que vino después en todas las instancias.



Y aun así, sigue siendo mucho mejor que Cuba y la URSS del Zar Putón. En ese despotismo oriental que usted defiende, no tendría ni juicio ni justicia, se le echaría a la calle como si fuese un perro, y luego "le suicidarían" con polonio en la comida o en los calzoncillos. ¿Eso es lo quiere?

El Zar Putón tiene un puto palacio personal de 1.000 millones de € en la costa del Mar Negro. ¿Es esa corrupción la representación de "los valores occidentales" que dice usted?

No tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas.




Progretón dijo:


> ¿Cuba?



Cuba, a diferencia de Ucrania, sí que tiene (tuvo) misiles apuntando a Washington.
Cuba, a diferencia de Ucrania, es una provincia soviética empeñada en financiar espías "revolucionarios" por Venezuela, Perú, Honduras y España.
Cuba, a diferencia de Ucrania, es una dictadura repugnante donde torturan y violan mujeres en sus cárceles, y donde roban todo lo que se pueda robar.
Cuba, a diferencia de Ucrania, tiene miles de exiliados huyendo en pateras hacia Florida y si les preguntamos, dirían que EE.UU. invada Cuba entera.




Progretón dijo:


> Pero nada, Rusia mala. Y yo progre, ¡qué risa!



Así es. Franco al usted tanto respeta, luchó contra las fuerzas soviéticas de Stalin en la guerra civil. Y usted riéndoles las invasiones sin motivo del Zar Putón a Ucrania, un país víctima de la URSS, igual que lo fue España.

"Por sus actos los conoceréis", dijo uno. Y por sus actos, es usted un asqueroso comunista y déspota oriental.


----------



## Tusade (23 Ene 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 916595



Gracias por la propaganda soviética.

¿Se ha preguntado usted por qué los ex-países soviéticos huyen de Moscú como de la peste y piden entrar en la OTAN o en la UE?


----------



## Progretón (23 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Y aun así, sigue siendo mucho mejor que Cuba y la URSS del Zar Putón. En ese despotismo oriental que usted defiende, no tendría ni juicio ni justicia, se le echaría a la calle como si fuese un perro, y luego "le suicidarían" con polonio en la comida o en los calzoncillos. ¿Eso es lo quiere?



Sospechaba que consumía drogas, ahora me lo confirma.

Ningún país se mete en el lio de una ejecución extra-judicial en territorio extranjero por algo como lo que me ocurrió a mí. Estas operaciones tienen que ver con personajes que suponen un riesgo para la seguridad nacional, como puede ser el caso de un espía que se ha pasado al enemigo y delata a sus compañeros.

Lo dejo aquí: además de un ignorante, ha demostrado usted que no está bien de la cabeza. Los porros son malos, conozco gente que se metió en eso y acabó con brotes psicóticos.

Antes de despedirme, mire los thanks que ha recibido en este hilo. Su mierda se vende muy mal por que es eso, mierda.

_Taluec._


----------



## Tusade (23 Ene 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Sospechaba que consumía drogas, ahora me lo confirma.
> 
> Ningún país se mete en el lio de una ejecución extra-judicial en territorio extranjero por algo como lo que me ocurrió a mí. Estas operaciones tienen que ver con personajes que suponen un riesgo para la seguridad nacional, como puede ser el caso de un espía que se ha pasado al enemigo y delata a sus compañeros.
> 
> ...



Tome, del New York Times:









Aleksei Navalny Was Poisoned With Novichok, Germany Says (Published 2020)


The German government said that toxicology tests showed the Russian opposition leader was poisoned with a nerve agent from the same class used in a 2018 attack in Britain on an ex-Soviet spy.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## mazuste (23 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> ...El Zar Putón tiene un puto palacio personal de 1.000 millones de € en la costa del Mar Negro. ¿Es esa corrupción la representación de "los valores occidentales" que dice usted?



¿No tiene usted mas mentiras qué contar? porque, mire usted, que las ha soltado gordas...
Pareciera que usted se está comiendo toda la mierda que suelta la fábrica de fakes...
Una grave intoxicación que no le ayudará mucho a su ya lastimado cerebro.

A propósito: Esa "mansión" es una elaboración digital, Osease, que no existe como tal.
Hable con su diseñador, un tal Vlasots...
Que tenga buena digestión...


----------



## elmegaduque (23 Ene 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> ..... La Unión Europea no es un interlocutor válido ya que en este tema no tiene soberanía, al menos de momento.



La única función actual de la UE es asesinar a sus habitantes a base de inoculaciones.


----------



## Progretón (23 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Tome, del New York Times:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El _NY Times_ es el mismo diario que ocultó los genocidios de Stalin en Ucrania. Hasta le dieron un premio Pulitzer, y todo.









Así ocultó «The New York Times» el genocidio de Stalin durante años y recibió un Pullitzer por ello


Los reportajes de su respetado corresponsal Walter Duranty escondieron los peores momentos del «Holodomor», aquella política del dictador comunista que mató a millones de personas. «Cualquier informe de hambruna en Rusia es una exageración. No hay hambre o muertes por inanicion», aseguraba




www.abc.es





Hoy en día ese diario está lleno de ofendiditos progres que no admiten la más mínima disdencia.









'The New York Times' y el problema "generacional" en la plantilla


La manera en la que el New York Times ha manejado los enfrentamientos internos entre el personal de su redacción y que ha tenido como resultado la...




www.niusdiario.es





"Su zasca, gracias."


----------



## mazuste (23 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Gracias por la propaganda soviética.
> 
> ¿Se ha preguntado usted por qué los ex-países soviéticos huyen de Moscú como de la peste y piden entrar en la OTAN o en la UE?




¿Será porque las "ofertas" del "padrino" imperial son irrechazables?
¿Porque les aplican laos golpes de colores, olores y sabores si lo rechazan?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Ene 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Será porque las "ofertas" del "padrino" imperial son irrechazables?
> ¿Porque les aplican laos golpes de colores, olores y sabores si lo rechazan?



El último intento fue en Kazajistán…aunque salió un poco mal. Como antes en Bielorrusia.


----------



## Amraslazar (23 Ene 2022)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> Los militares, esos funcionarios de carrera, lo llaman "trapo de colores".
> Y ese trapo de colores es la bandera del estado español con el escudo del régimen del 78.
> 
> Esta es la verdadera bandera de España.



Voy a volvértelo a explicar, porque por lo visto no lo comprendiste a la primera.

España no es Pedro Sánchez. No es su Gobierno. No son las femicharos. No es la rata chepuda. 

España es una nación milenaria y una lengua que es la que mas hablantes nativos tiene en todo el Mundo.

España es una cultura y una historia a la que pertenezco y de la que estoy orgulloso.

Y toda esa escoria inadaptada social que rechaza a España es mi enemigo. Y si una potencia extranjera amenaza a España con una guerra, quien apoye a la potencia extranjera es un traidor y es el primero al que tengo que matar para defender mi nación y a mi mismo.

Y si hay que morir, se muere. Pero primero morirán los traidores inadaptados sociales.


----------



## Amraslazar (23 Ene 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> ¿Occidente o Rusia? Sigues sin enterarte, como si fuesen antónimos.



Lo son. Rusia no es Europa ni es Occidente.



Progretón dijo:


> Ahora mismo Rusia es mucho más occidental - raíces indoeuropeas, herencia cristiana - que España.









Su zasca, gracias.


----------



## tovarovsky (23 Ene 2022)

Que tiene Cuba que esta a una hora de cualquier base yanki de Florida, para que no haya sido invadida y tomada completamente por los Gusanos desde 1962?


----------



## Tusade (23 Ene 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿No tiene usted mas mentiras qué contar? porque, mire usted, que las ha soltado gordas...
> Pareciera que usted se está comiendo toda la mierda que suelta la fábrica de fakes...
> Una grave intoxicación que no le ayudará mucho a su ya lastimado cerebro.
> 
> ...











Palacio de Putin - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Inside Vladimir Putin's $1 billion palace – complete with pole-dancing room


Images leaked by opposition Alexei Navalny shine a light on the opulent home of the Russian president




www.telegraph.co.uk













'Putin's palace': Builders' story of luxury, mould and fake walls


The Black Sea mansion highlighted by Alexei Navalny is beset with construction issues, say builders.



www.bbc.com













Russian activists publish leaked photos of Putin-linked palace


Palatial mansion on Black Sea coast featuring hookah lounge with a pole for dancing was allegedly built for the president




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Ene 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Que tiene Cuba que esta a una hora de cualquier base yanki de Florida, para que no haya sido invadida y tomada completamente por los Gusanos desde 1962?



Protocolos secretos firmados en los años 60.

A los yankees no les gusta mucho que se publiquen cosas donde pueden aparecer como derrotados…


----------



## el violador de mentes (23 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Palacio de Putin - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿tu servilismo a lo anglo viene de alguna tendencia homosexual?


----------



## Tusade (23 Ene 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> El _NY Times_



Del tema del polonio en la comida y novochik en los calzoncillos, ni hablas. Ok. De la URSS con su historial de genocidios y asesinatos en Ucrania, tampoco. Que el Zar Putón haya sido un asesino del KGB, ni lo comentas.

Y ya, que la URSS quiera invadir Ucrania porque sí, porque le sale de los huevos al NINI del Zar Putón, ni lo hablas. Normal, porque los follarusos no tenéis ninguna justificación.

Venga, hombre, grita un "VIVA RUSIA" como decían los cerdos del PSOE en la guerra civil. Que sé que lo estás deseando.


----------



## Tusade (23 Ene 2022)

el violador de mentes dijo:


> ¿tu servilismo a lo anglo viene de alguna tendencia homosexual?



Es decir, reconoces que estabas mintiendo y que el Palacio de Putin de 1.000 millones de € sí que existe en las orillas del Mar Negro.


----------



## el violador de mentes (23 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Es decir, reconoces que estabas mintiendo y que el Palacio de Putin de 1.000 millones de € sí que existe en las orillas del Mar Negro.



¿porque lo dice la BBC? Repito que si tienes alguna tendencia homosexual que explique tu tortuosa psicología anglo-beata.


----------



## Tusade (23 Ene 2022)

el violador de mentes dijo:


> ¿porque lo dice la BBC?



Cierto. Que lo digan y señalen todos los periódicos no significa nada.

En cambio, si lo dice un gilipollas retrasado como tú en un foro anónimo, tiene toda la validez y es 100% real no fake.


----------



## Progretón (23 Ene 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Lo son. Rusia no es Europa ni es Occidente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sigues sin entender nada. Y mucho me temo que vas a seguir así.

Más allá de lo cuantitivo, está lo cualitativo.

Es lógico que en Rusia el porcentaje de musulmanes sea mayor que en España, por la sencilla razón de su enorme extensión y su historia, a lo largo de la cual ha ganado amplios territorios a reinos musulmanes fronterizos.

(Ya se verá dentro si de unos años España supera a Rusia en población musulmana, yo diría que sí.)

No obstante, lo que no pillas - por que no te da la gana - es que en Rusia no se lleva a cabo ninguna política destrucción de la religión cristiana, ni tampoco de substitución étnica.

De facto, en Rusia la religión de estado es la ortodoxa y gozando las demás de una tolerancia y respeto exquisitos.









De cómo Vladimir Putin utiliza a la iglesia ortodoxa rusa para consolidar su imperio


Cuando Vladimir Putin llegó a la presidencia de Rusia en el año 2000, heredó el remanente del otrora temido Estado…




laicismo.org













Vladimir Putin propuso incluir a la fe en Dios y al matrimonio heterosexual en la Constitución de Rusia


La adición de estos dos puntos se encuentra en el proyecto de enmienda que el presidente envió a la Duma y que se votará el 22 de abril. Se alinea así con el pedido del patriarca de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa, Kiril, y se inscribe una larga historia del Kremlin vinculada a la represión de la...




www.infobae.com





Lo mismo que en Europa occidental, vamos.

"Su zasca de vuelta, gracias."


----------



## Amraslazar (23 Ene 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Es lógico que en Rusia el porcentaje de musulmanes sea mayor que en España, por la sencilla razón de su enorme extensión y su historia, a lo largo de la cual ha ganado amplios territorios a reinos musulmanes fronterizos.



Porque en España jamás conquistamos territorio a reinos musulmanes fronterizos, claro.



Progretón dijo:


> No obstante, lo que no pillas - por que no te da la gana - es que en Rusia no se lleva a cabo ninguna política destrucción de la religión cristiana, ni tampoco de substitución étnica.











Putin: Insultar al profeta del Islam no puede justificarse como libertad de expresión


IQNA - El presidente de Rusia destacó que insultar la santidad ajena no puede ser justificado por la libertad de expresión




iqna.ir













Putin inaugura en Moscú la mayor mezquita de Europa


El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, tiende una mano al islam moderado al inaugurar en Moscú la mayor mezquita de Europa en presencia del líder turco, Recep Tayyip Erdogan. Asimismo, junto con la compañía de el líder palestino, Mahmud Abás, condenó las acciones del Estado Islámico y de todos...




www.antena3.com













Musulmanes representarán más del 30% de la población rusa en 2034


De acuerdo con el gran muftí de Rusia, el número de musulmanes en el país sigue aumentando cada día. - Agencia Anadolu




www.aa.com.tr





Sigue tragando zasca, que te veo con hambre.


----------



## pocholito (23 Ene 2022)

Putin ha asimilado en su país muchos musulmanes en muchas repúblicas pero allí la iglesia ortodoxa tiene más influencia que aquí aquí los españoles ya no van a misa en Rusia es al revés mucha gente va aunque haya musulmanes .


----------



## Progretón (23 Ene 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Porque en España jamás conquistamos territorio a reinos musulmanes fronterizos, claro.



Con la diferencia de que fueron expulsados, cosa que no siempre hacía Rusia.



Amraslazar dijo:


> Putin: Insultar al profeta del Islam no puede justificarse como libertad de expresión
> 
> 
> IQNA - El presidente de Rusia destacó que insultar la santidad ajena no puede ser justificado por la libertad de expresión
> ...



Como no tienes comprensión lectora, reitero lo dicho antes: las otras religiones gozan de una tolerancia y respeto exquisitos.

Es más, en la constitución rusa se dice en su artículo 29.2:



> Artículo 29
> 
> 1. [...]
> 
> ...





Embajada de Rusia en el Reino de España



El presidente Putin se limita a hacer cumplir la constitución de Rusia.

Majete, algunos tenemos lecturas. Lecturas de las que salen criterios propios. Venga, pídele a tus papis que te renueven la subscripción a _Lo País_.


----------



## Amraslazar (23 Ene 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Con la diferencia de que fueron expulsados, cosa que no siempre hacía Rusia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entoces a ver, estás diciendo que:

1) Rusia no expulsó a los moros, como hicimos en España.

2) Rusia tolera y fomenta el Islam de manera "exquisita".

Y al vez estás diciendo que:



Progretón dijo:


> Ahora mismo Rusia es mucho más occidental - raíces indoeuropeas, herencia cristiana - que España.



Y ya lo de ser follarrusos y llevar al Caudillo de avatar, de nota.

¿Te pagan o eres tonto y traicionas a tu país gratis?


----------



## Progretón (23 Ene 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Entoces a ver, estás diciendo que:
> 
> 1) Rusia no expulsó a los moros, como hicimos en España.
> 
> 2) Rusia tolera y fomenta el Islam de manera "exquisita".



No hay contradicción ninguna. (1) y (2) ocurren en epocas de la historia muy distantes en el tiempo.

La LOGSE corre por tus venas, se nota. Tiene remedio: estudia.



Amraslazar dijo:


> Y ya lo de ser follarrusos y llevar al Caudillo de avatar, de nota.
> 
> ¿Te pagan o eres tonto y traicionas a tu país gratis?



La División Azul no fue a luchar contra Rusia, sino contra el comunismo.


----------



## Amraslazar (23 Ene 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> No hay contradicción ninguna.



Te pagan, sin duda. No se puede ser tan tonto gratis.


----------



## trichetin (23 Ene 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Sus políticas buenistas y acomplejadas del NWO impulsadas por el judio Soros, han conseguido que los *ciudadanos no están dispuestos a ver regresar a miles de sus militares en ataúdes*, mientras Rusia y su historia nacionalista no solo se puede permitir miles de bajas , si no que va en su ADN, es su orgullo de nación.








«Morir por la democracia... eso es como morir por el sistema métrico decimal.»
-agustín de Foxá


----------



## Progretón (23 Ene 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Te pagan, sin duda. No se puede ser tan tonto gratis.



Constato su falta de argumentos y, por tanto, mi victoria.


----------



## Amraslazar (23 Ene 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Constato su falta de argumentos y, por tanto, mi victoria.



Te he dado argumentos de sobra. Rusia está mas islamizada que España y la sustitución étnica está allí mas avanzada. Te he puesto las pruebas. Putin habla del Islam como algo que forma parte de Rusia. Tu también lo haces, pero a la vez dices que Rusia es mas occidental que nosotros, con dos cojones.

Tanto cinismo no es fruto de la estupidez, si no del interés material.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (23 Ene 2022)

Rusia realiza un despliegue en Bielorrusia con capacidad superior a la del 40° ejército soviético en Afganistán y los analistas están aterrorizados


Guillermo Pulido. Doctorando en Estudios Estratégicos de Disuasión Nuclear; M.A. Seguridad y Defensa: redactando la obra "Mosaic Warfare & Multi Domain Ops". Editor de Revista Ejércitos y autor en Political Room. 1/ El despliegue militar de Rusia en Bielorrusia parece que será espectacular...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Progretón (23 Ene 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Te he dado argumentos de sobra. Rusia está mas islamizada que España y la sustitución étnica está allí mas avanzada. Te he puesto las pruebas. Putin habla del Islam como algo que forma parte de Rusia. Tu también lo haces, pero a la vez dices que Rusia es mas occidental que nosotros, con dos cojones.
> 
> Tanto cinismo no es fruto de la estupidez, si no del interés material.



Rusia islamizándose ... vale, majo.


----------



## Amraslazar (23 Ene 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Rusia islamizándose ... vale, majo.



Te he puesto los enlaces.



Amraslazar dijo:


> Lo son. Rusia no es Europa ni es Occidente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Amraslazar dijo:


> Porque en España jamás conquistamos territorio a reinos musulmanes fronterizos, claro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) Porcentaje de musulmanes superior al de España (y al de Francia, por cierto)

2) Presidente que sale diciendo que insultar al Islam está fuera de la ley

3) Presidente inagurando la mayor mezquita de Europa

4) Líderes musulmanes en Rusia jactándose abiertamente de que en 15 años el Islam será la religión mayoritaria en Rusia.

Y me contestas diciéndome que en Rusia es normal que por razones históricas y blablabla se tolere el Islam. Con lo cual no estás rebatiendo a mis datos. Rusia está siendo islamizada y su establishment está no solo tolerándolo y si no también fomentándolo.


----------



## McFly (23 Ene 2022)

Por favor no ensucien el hilo PUTOS CABRONES


----------



## pocholito (23 Ene 2022)

La solucion al final sera dividir Ucrania mas o menos como estaba antes la frontera en el dnieper el este para rusia y el oeste la nueva ucrania.


----------



## Amraslazar (23 Ene 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> La solucion al final sera dividir Ucrania mas o menos como estaba antes la frontera en el dnieper el este para rusia y el oeste la nueva ucrania.



Que manía tenéis con ese cuento de la propaganda rusa de que la mitad de Ucrania quiere a Rusia.








Candidatos que defienden integrarse en la UE y en la OTAN ganando en todas las circunscripciones excepto en las de azul clarito, que son las únicas en las que gana un prorruso, que ni siquiera defiende anexionarse a Rusia si no mantener a Ucrania no alineada.

No existen dos Ucranias, ni ninguna frontera en el Dnieper separándolas.


----------



## Progretón (23 Ene 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Te he puesto los enlaces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Básicamente, lo que te digo te entra por un oído y te sale por otro. El dato y la información son cosas distintas y tú no pasas de lo primero.

No sólo eso, sino que obvias artículos en los que se señala como Putin hace uso de la religión ortodoxa para ganar influencia dentro y fuera de Rusia. No sé como casa eso con fomentar la islamización; tú, tampoco, y lo que haces es obviarlo.

Los datos, pedazo de ignorante, no se rebaten. Se rebaten argumentos, pudiendo estar los argumentos basados, entre otros, en datos. De la asignatura de Filosofía, poco o nada.

El diccionario de la RAE es tu amigo:


----------



## bigmaller (23 Ene 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> La División Azul no fue a luchar contra Rusia, sino contra el comunismo.



Hombre por dios... ..


----------



## Amraslazar (23 Ene 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> No sólo eso, sino que obvias artículos en los que se señala como Putin hace uso de la religión ortodoxa para ganar influencia dentro y fuera de Rusia. No sé como casa eso con fomentar la islamización; tú, tampoco, y lo que haces es obviarlo.



Entonces tu argumento es que Putin le da miguitas de pan a la Iglesia Ortodoxa mientras fomenta la islamización inagurando macromezquitas y fomentando la inmigración musulmana. Y por alguna razón eso no es fomentar la islamización.


----------



## Progretón (23 Ene 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Entonces tu argumento es que Putin le da miguitas de pan a la Iglesia Ortodoxa mientras fomenta la islamización inagurando macromezquitas y fomentando la inmigración musulmana. Y por alguna razón eso no es fomentar la islamización.



¿Y cuántas pateras de inmigrantes musulmanes arriban a las costas rusas?


----------



## Amraslazar (23 Ene 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> ¿Y cuántas pateras de inmigrantes musulmanes arriban a las costas rusas?



No las necesitan, entran por tierra y bienvenidos por el gobierno ruso:









El plan de Rusia para que lleguen millones de inmigrantes al país en los próximos 6 años - BBC News Mundo


Rusia atraviesa una crisis demográfica que puede ser determinante para su economía y su poder militar. Para tratar de paliar la pérdida natural de población, el gobierno del presidente Putin desarrolló un ambicioso plan para atraer a entre 5 y 10 millones de inmigrantes entre 2019 y 2025.




www.bbc.com


----------



## kelden (23 Ene 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Te he dado argumentos de sobra. Rusia está mas islamizada que España y la sustitución étnica está allí mas avanzada. Te he puesto las pruebas. Putin habla del Islam como algo que forma parte de Rusia. Tu también lo haces, pero a la vez dices que Rusia es mas occidental que nosotros, con dos cojones.
> Tanto cinismo no es fruto de la estupidez, si no del interés material.



Progreton no tiene razón, pero tu tampoco. Por un lado poner a Rusia como esencia de los "valores europeo-occidentales" como que no. La cultura rusa se nutre del paneslavismo, del helenismo clásico, de la cultura bizantina, de la cultura túrquica y de los mongoles. Al contrario que otros, no se dedicaron a exterminar todo lo que conquistaban.

A partir de Pedro el Grande hizo un esfuerzo de occidentalización que no tuvo éxito sobre todo por el rechazo de la propia europa que nunca los ha considerado "europeos pata negra". A ver .... Rusia es Rusia, el nexo entre oriente y occidente y es una cultura híbrida.

Por otra parte decir que Rusia se está "islamizando" es falso. Simplemente el islam forma parte de Rusia, como el budismo.

Religión en Rusia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



> La Constitución de la Federación Rusa establece que el país es un Estado laico; sin embargo, la Ley del Parlamento Ruso (Duma) sobre religión de 1997, establece que las cuatro religiones tradicionales de la Federación de Rusia son la Iglesia ortodoxa rusa, el Islam, el budismo (principalmente lamaísta) y el judaísmo, por lo que todas tienen un derecho automático a predicar y practicar pública y privadamente su religión, mientras que otras religiones deben realizar trámites de inscripción.
> .....



Pero esto es lo normal, lo que cabe esperar: Rusia es un estado formado por un par de centenares de etnias y nacionalidades.


----------



## McFly (23 Ene 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Que manía tenéis con ese cuento de la propaganda rusa de que la mitad de Ucrania quiere a Rusia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu mapa es una mierda. Ahí no se ve afinidad prorusa, en cambio en este basado en la lengua si se intuye bastante mejor


----------



## kelden (23 Ene 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Que manía tenéis con ese cuento de la propaganda rusa de que la mitad de Ucrania quiere a Rusia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dirías tu que el comportamiento ruso es como el de Al Capone?

En Chicago años 20 si tu tenías un bar y no le comprabas la cerveza a Al, te ponía un par de matones en la puerta y no dejaba entrar a nadie para arruinarte. Si seguías sin comprarle la cerveza, te volaba la cabeza y ponía a llevar el bar a otro que si le compraba la cerveza.

Algo así hacen los rusos con los ukros?


----------



## Amraslazar (23 Ene 2022)

McFly dijo:


> Tu mapa es una mierda. Ahí no se ve afinidad prorusa, en cambio en este basado en la lengua si se intuye bastante mejor



Entonces votar a candidatos pro-UE y pro-OTAN no es significativo de la afinidad prorrusa.


Pero bueno, si vas a tirar del tema lingüísitico...


1) Porcentaje de población que declara el Ruso como su idioma nativo:








2) Lengua mayoritaria por municipio:


----------



## Dosto (23 Ene 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Creo recordar que España recuperó Menorca, Florida y media Luisiana gracias a esa Guerra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menudo síndrome de Estocolmo tenéis algunos, los EEUU buscaron un pretexto para declararnos la guerra a traición. Ingleses y holandéses fueron los creadores y perpetuadores de la leyenda negra. Los ingleses los instigadores de las guerras de independencia y aun ahora nos siguen chuelando. ¿Qué nos importa a nosotros que Rusia se quede el Dombass? Nuestros enemigos son otros y los tenemos dentro.


----------



## McFly (23 Ene 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Entonces votar a candidatos pro-UE y pro-OTAN no es significativo de la afinidad prorrusa.
> 
> 
> Pero bueno, si vas a tirar del tema lingüísitico...
> ...



creo que tergiversas
Un ukro del este habla perfectamente ruso
Un ukro del oeste no. Son adoradores de Stepan Bandera
Hablamos de afinidad o permeabilidad de la cultura
Historicamente ukrania es una mierda, Kiev y poco mas
El este fue un regalo de Kruschev, y al oeste partes de polonia y bielorusia
Si putin da un poco de caña se queda con todo al oeste de Dnieper+ Odessa


----------



## kelden (23 Ene 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Entonces votar a candidatos pro-UE y pro-OTAN no es significativo de la afinidad prorrusa.
> 
> 
> Pero bueno, si vas a tirar del tema lingüísitico...
> ...



En este asunto lo que piensen los ukros (pro-rusos, pro-polacos, pro-loquesea ...) es tan irrelevante como lo que pensaban los cubanos en 1963. Más allá del derecho de los cubanos como pais soberano a instalar en su tierra los misiles que les saliera del ciruelo, o de los ukros a pedir el ingreso en la OTAN, están las CONSECUENCIAS de esos actos. 

En la práctica eso suponía un "casus belli" para los yankis y lo de los ukros supone un "casus belli" para los rusos. Claro que Ucrania, o Georgia, tienen _derecho _a pedir su ingreso en la OTAN y el estacionamiento de bases y armas en su territorio. En 1962, también la República de Cuba tenía _derecho_ a reclamar el estacionamiento de misiles soviéticos a 170 kilómetros de territorio estadounidense. Y por supuesto, también la URSS, amenazada por misiles nucleares estacionados en Turquía, tenía _derecho_ a estacionarlos en Cuba. Pero es que en aquel caso, como en el actual, no era una cuestión de derechos, sino de medir las consecuencias. Como ahora la situación en Europa, la crisis de los misiles de Cuba fue extremadamente peligrosa. Estados Unidos advirtió que el asunto era _casus belli_: llevando hasta el extremo aquellos derechos, se habría destruido el planeta. Como dice con buen sentido Jack Matlock, ex embajador de Estados Unidos en Moscú, “como nuestro Congreso nunca aprobó una ley de la gravedad, ¿podemos ignorarla?”.


----------



## Fígaro (23 Ene 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> La solucion al final sera dividir Ucrania mas o menos como estaba antes la frontera en el dnieper el este para rusia y el oeste la nueva ucrania.



La solución sería que los subnormales como tú se ahorquen.


----------



## Life park (23 Ene 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Rusia ha dado una semana de plazo para que EEUU responda por escrito a las garantías de seguridad que reclama.
> 
> Parece que EEUU dará respuesta por escrito pero no quiere que se haga pública, o eso dice la prensa rusa:
> 
> ...



Puede que sea por concesiones, o puede que sea porque no lo van a cumplir y van a traicionar el acuerdo que hagan en el momento que les dé más ventaja


----------



## Arkaku-txo (23 Ene 2022)

no es cuestión de ser proruso o proyanki.. es cuestión de defender a aquellos que luchan contra el progresismo como lo hace Putin. Pablo iglesias puede decir lo que quiera pero en materia geopolitica aunque las ideologias queden de lado apoyar a Putin es lo que debe hacer cualquier cristiano.


----------



## kelden (23 Ene 2022)

Arkaku-txo dijo:


> no es cuestión de ser proruso o proyanki.. es cuestión de defender a aquellos que luchan contra el progresismo como lo hace Putin. Pablo iglesias puede decir lo que quiera pero en materia geopolitica aunque las ideologias queden de lado apoyar a Putin es lo que debe hacer cualquier cristiano.



Putin no lucha contra el progresismo. A Putin eso le da igual. Putin pelea por poner a Rusia en el lugar del mundo que cree que le corresponde. Y como los atontaos del Departamento de Estado financian ONG's, fundaciones liberales y medios de comunicación que se dedican a tocar los cojones y sembrar la discordia en Rusia, los rusos financian partidos ultras y medios de comunicación en USA y Europa que se dedican a tocar los cojones y sembrar la discordia aquí. Eso es lo más cerca que os quieren los rusos a los neonazis y neofachas. No os ganaron una guerra para compadrear con vosotros ....   Saben lo venenosos que sois e intentan que prospereis en territorio enemigo porque todo lo que tocais lo convertis en mierda. Con Trump casi lo consiguen .. ha dejao el pais hecho unos zorros, al borde del enfrentamiento civil ...


----------



## Arkaku-txo (23 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Putin no lucha contra el progresismo. A Putin eso le da igual. Putin pelea por poner a Rusia en el lugar del mundo que cree que le corresponde. Y como los atontaos del Departamento de Estado financian ONG's y fundaciones que se dedican a tocar los cojones y sembrar la discordia en Rusia, los rusos financian partidos ultras en USA y Europa que se dedican a tocar los cojones y sembrar la discordia aquí. Eso es lo más cerca que os quieren los rusos a los neonazis y neofachas. No os ganaron una guerra para compadrear con vosotros ....   Saben lo venenosos que sois e intentan que prospereis en territorio enemigo porque todo lo que tocais lo convertis en mierda. Con Trump casi lo consiguen .. ha dejao elpais hecho unos zorros, al borde del enfrentamiento civil ...



Has descrito lo que hizo la URSS con el progresismo izquierdista en europa. Tu bienestar existe debido a lo que tu llamas neofachas o neonazis.


----------



## PASEANTE (23 Ene 2022)

La guerra es inminente

Enviado desde mi RMX2111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kelden (23 Ene 2022)

Arkaku-txo dijo:


> Has descrito lo que hizo la URSS con el progresismo izquierdista en europa. Tu bienestar existe debido a lo que tu llamas neofachas o neonazis.




El progresismo izquierdista, socialdemocracia, en Europa fue promovido por los propios capitalistas no fuera a ser que a la gente les diera por montar otro 17 en Paris y Londres y acabaran en la pared de un cementerio como en Moscú. La URSS apoyaba a los partidos comunistas de toda la vida, no a esos maricones.  

Ya ves .... se acabó la URSS y se acabó la buena vida para los currelas en occidente .. que casualidad, oye ....  

Pero bueno .... no se a que viene esto ahora. La Rusia actual no tiene nada que ver con la URSS.


----------



## Arkaku-txo (23 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El progresismo izquierdista en Europa fue promovido por los propios capitalistas no fuera a ser que a la gente les diera por montar otro 17 en Paris y Londres y acabaran en la pared de un cementerio como en Moscú. La URSS apoyaba a los partidos comunistas de toda la vida, no a esos maricones.
> 
> Ya ves .... se acabó la URSS y se acabó la buena vida para los currelas en occidente .. que casualidad, oye ....
> 
> Pero bueno .... no se a que viene esto ahora. La Rusia actual no tiene nada que ver con la URSS.



Existen documentos del KGB sobre como fue promovido el progresismo en Europa y USA a través de la cultura, universidades etc. por no hablar de los innumerables libros al respecto de escritores y teóricos Marxistas.

Los trabajadores Europeos no viven peor que antes, ese es un mantra repetido mil veces que no se hace verdad por mas repetirlo. La mayor parte de problemas sociales de Europa y USA se debe al progresismo, otra cosa es el uso que el sistema protofascista industrial haya hecho de eso con la colaboración de los memos izquierdistas progres que trataban de destruir las bases de las comunidades cristianas como Gramsci indicaba.

Si los comunistas se han transformado en progres es para impedir el progreso comunitario y económico liberal, siendo utilizado por la oligarquía para seguir controlando la economía y sociedad nacional de los paises con la única intención de lucrarse.

Esto es cierto hasta el punto de que liberales y conservadores en USA y Europa creen en la alianza de multinacionales y progres con el fin de implantar un NWO pseudofascista con el feminismo, ecologismo y LGTBi como ideologías verticales.


----------



## Amraslazar (23 Ene 2022)

Dosto dijo:


> Menudo síndrome de Estocolmo tenéis algunos, los EEUU buscaron un pretexto para declararnos la guerra a traición. Ingleses y holandéses fueron los creadores y perpetuadores de la leyenda negra. Los ingleses los instigadores de las guerras de independencia y aun ahora nos siguen chuelando. ¿Qué nos importa a nosotros que Rusia se quede el Dombass? Nuestros enemigos son otros y los tenemos dentro.



El robo de todo el Oro del Banco de España por los rusos mientras intentaban convertir España en una colonia es mucho mas reciente que todo eso.


----------



## kelden (23 Ene 2022)

Arkaku-txo dijo:


> Existen documentos del KGB sobre como fue promovido el progresismo en Europa y USA a través de la cultura, universidades etc. por no hablar de los innumerables libros al respecto de escritores y teóricos Marxistas.
> 
> Los trabajadores Europeos no viven peor que antes, ese es un mantra repetido mil veces que no se hace verdad por mas repetirlo. La mayor parte de problemas sociales de Europa y USA se debe al progresismo, otra cosa es el uso que el sistema protofascista industrial haya hecho de eso con la colaboración de los memos izquierdistas progres que trataban de destruir las bases de las comunidades cristianas como Gramsci indicaba.
> 
> ...



Dejando de lao la películas sin pies ni cabeza que os montais los neofachas en vuestro mundo de progres, moros y feminazis, lo cierto es que ahora los rusos ayudan a neopopulistas fachas como Trump para que destruyan sus propios paises y socaven y dividan sus sociedades. Y con Trump han estao a nada de conseguirlo. El 6 de enero del año pasao ya tenían los contenedores de champán y caviar preparaos en el Kremlin por si la cosa cuajaba y terminaba en algo gordo ....   .... la próxima vez será ....  Difícil será que encuentren otro tonto útil tan bueno como ese .... Es que estuvo a nada de mandar el imperio al mierda ...


----------



## Amraslazar (23 Ene 2022)

McFly dijo:


> creo que tergiversas
> Un ukro del este habla perfectamente ruso
> Un ukro del oeste no. Son adoradores de Stepan Bandera
> Hablamos de afinidad o permeabilidad de la cultura



Yo se hablar leer y escribir catalán y desearía ver a todos los nacionalistas catalanes enterrados en una cuneta con una escoba metida por el culo. Saber hablar un idioma no significa que comulgues con el chovinismo de ese país.

Te he puesto el mapa de cuanta gente se declara rusófona nativa. El resto de gente que sepa ruso es porque le obligaron a aprenderlo en la escuela en tiempos de la puta urs.


----------



## Arkaku-txo (23 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Dejando de lao la películas sin pies ni cabeza que os montais los neofachas, lo cierto es que ahora los rusos ayudan a neopopulistas fachas como Trump para que destruyan sus propios paises. Y con Trump han estao a nada de conseguirlo. El 6 de enero del año pasao ya tenían los contenedores de champán y caviar preparaos en el Kremlin por si la cosa cuajaba y terminaba en guerra civil ....   .... la próxima vez será ....  Difícil será que encuentren otro tonto útil tan bueno como ese ....   Es que estuvo a nada de mandar el imperio al mierda ...



tus argumentos se basan en muñequitos riéndose.


----------



## Amraslazar (23 Ene 2022)

Arkaku-txo dijo:


> no es cuestión de ser proruso o proyanki.. es cuestión de defender a aquellos que luchan contra el progresismo como lo hace Putin.



  



Arkaku-txo dijo:


> Pablo iglesias puede decir lo que quiera pero en materia geopolitica aunque las ideologias queden de lado apoyar a Putin es lo que debe hacer cualquier cristiano.



No dejes que el hecho de que la rata chepuda y mugremos salgan en defensa de Putin te lleve a pensar que quizá Putin no sea el paladín anti-NOM que crees.


----------



## Arkaku-txo (23 Ene 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> No dejes que el hecho de que la rata chepuda y mugremos salgan en defensa de Putin te lleve a pensar que quizá Putin no sea el paladín anti-NOM que crees.



mientras siga construyendo iglesias y llenando los bolsillos de la iglesia ortodoxa con millones que haga lo que quiera.


----------



## kelden (23 Ene 2022)

Arkaku-txo dijo:


> mientras siga construyendo iglesias y llenando los bolsillos de la iglesia ortodoxa con millones que haga lo que quiera.



También les paga la fiesta a estos

Putin inaugura en Moscú una de las mezquitas más grandes de Europa

A ver ... a Putin la religión se la sopla, se educó en la URSS y era oficial del KGB, esa máquina infernal de destruir almas. Eso te marca de por vida .... Lo que pasa es que tiene a los curas contentos (cristianos, musulmanes, budistas, lo que sea .... ) para que le pastoreen el ganao desde los púlpitos.  

Cuando tenga un método más barato y eficaz de control, cuando perfeccionen la técnica audiovisual como en occidente, los mandara a tomar por culo.


----------



## Arkaku-txo (23 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> También les paga la fiesta a esto
> 
> Putin inaugura en Moscú una de las mezquitas más grandes de Europa



mejor mezquitas que discotecas


----------



## kelden (23 Ene 2022)

Arkaku-txo dijo:


> mejor mezquitas que discotecas



Hombre yo ya se que, en el fondo, a los neofachas meapilas os la ponen dura los talibanes y rezais por la resurrección de Torquemada ....  

A ver ... a Putin la religión se la sopla, se educó en la URSS y era oficial del KGB, esa máquina infernal de destruir almas. A saber a cuantos torturó en las mazmorras de la Lubianka bajo la atenta mirada de Andropov .... Eso te marca de por vida .... Lo que pasa es que tiene a los curas contentos (cristianos, musulmanes, budistas, lo que sea .... ) para que le pastoreen el ganao desde los púlpitos.  

Cuando tenga un método más barato y eficaz de control, cuando perfeccionen la técnica audiovisual como en occidente, los mandara a tomar por culo.


----------



## Amraslazar (23 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> También les paga la fiesta a estos
> 
> Putin inaugura en Moscú una de las mezquitas más grandes de Europa
> 
> ...



En realidad que los rusos se conviertan al Islam es simplemente seguir los pasos de sus maestros de la Horda de Oro.


----------



## kelden (23 Ene 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> No dejes que el hecho de que la rata chepuda y mugremos salgan en defensa de Putin te lleve a pensar que quizá Putin no sea el paladín anti-NOM que crees.




A ver ... en geopolítica yo soy agnóstico. La banda de Al controla la mayor parte de la ciudad con mano de hierro. La banda de Lansky, más pequeña, tiene su barrio. La de Luciano despunta potente. Al está en modo expansionista tratando de ganar nuevos territorios y, si es posible, acabar con las bandas de Lansky y Luciano para quedárselo todo, es un puto zampabollos. Lansky se defiende como puede y Luciano observa atentamente sin mover ficha por ahora. Ninguno es mejor ni peor que el otro, ninguno tiene más derecho que los demás a la hegemonia, pero para la ciudad es mejor que haya varias bandas y no una solo. No te voy a explicar las razones porque son obvias.

Bueno .... pues salvo guerras puntuales en periodos de vacio de poder hasta los mafiosos eran más listos y se repartían el territorio pacíficamente. La guerra no es buen negocio para nadie y menos si no puedes ganarla. Y Al no puede ganarla. No ha podido en Afganistán contra unos putos cabreros, como para poder aquí ....


----------



## kelden (23 Ene 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> En realidad que los rusos se conviertan al Islam es simplemente seguir los pasos de sus maestros de la Horda de Oro.



La realidad es que los rusos son los rusos y conviven ortodoxos, musulmanes, budistas y chamanes desde hace 7 siglos. Todos ciudadanos del estado ruso. La realidad es que la religión probablemente sea una de las cosas que menos preocupa a la inmensa mayoría de ellos. De todas formas lo mejor, lo que hicieron los comunistas: prohibirlas todas que no son más que una fuente de pura mierda concentrada.

Luego ya están tus pajas mentales de neofacha racista, machista y todo lo que os cuelga ....

Te aclaro que los de la Horda de Oro no eran musulmanes. Los mongoles tiraban más para el budismo o el chamanismo.


----------



## borgar (23 Ene 2022)

Puede haber muchas lecturas, pero con estas cosas queda claro que somos un virreinato.

El futuro de europa se decide en Washington, por eso usa creo la otan y la ue: organismos que lidera utilizando su poder en la sombra y poniendo peleles de paja.... sobre una muy débil Francia, y las derrotadas e intervenidas (desde la 2gm) Italia y Alemania. Estas últimas son además objetivos nucleares gracias a los pepinos americanos que hay en las bases de sus territorios y cuya decisión de utilizarlos no está en Europa. 

La UE nació capada, y la razón es que tenía que ser así no fuera a hacer sombra a sus amos.

Y ahora en un repliegue mundial en imperio anglo deja a la UE como un vasallo de segunda división con el tratado aukus.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (23 Ene 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Voy a volvértelo a explicar, porque por lo visto no lo comprendiste a la primera.
> 
> España no es Pedro Sánchez. No es su Gobierno. No son las femicharos. No es la rata chepuda.
> 
> ...



Pues eso, muere tú,lejos, que yo viviré aquí.


----------



## Dosto (23 Ene 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> El robo de todo el Oro del Banco de España por los rusos mientras intentaban convertir España en una colonia es mucho mas reciente que todo eso.



Y lo de firmar acuerdos con nuestro enemigo Marruecos? Los British ampliando el puerto de Gibraltar y reparando submarinos nucleares? En que siglo fue eso? 

Pero estoy de acuerdo contigo en lo del oro, deberíamos aprovechar que los Ruskis están distraídos con Ucrania para mandarles la legión a Moscú para recuperar el oro que nuestros traidores les regalaron. Quizás si tenemos éxito Biden se dignaria a hacerse una foto con nuestro amado lider.


----------



## Tusade (24 Ene 2022)

Los foreros como @Progretón creen que Russia es guay porque se pasea con Popes ortodoxos y toda su liturgia.

Y no entienden que allí, la Iglesia Ortodoxa fue colonizada por el Soviet y no es más que un ministerio del gobierno que rebuzna la voz de su amo.

Es decir, no tiene ninguna credibilidad ni autoridad moral.

Yolanda Díaz también se pasea con el Papa comunista éste que tenemos que dice que tenemos que pedir disculpas por no se sabe muy bien qué. ¿Es "guay" Yolanda Díaz por pasearse con un Papa bolivariano y comunista?

Habla de "valores occidentales y cristianos", ¿se refiere a la URSS? ¿De la mafia rusa que lo controla todo? ¿De la propaganda y falta de libertad de expresión? ¿Del despotismo oriental que es Rusia?

Alucino con los follarrusos. Todavía siguen sin dar un motivo a favor para justificar su invasión de Ucrania. Lo único que saben decir es "_que Putón es un tío guay por vacilarle a los EE.UU., jajajaja_". O sea, los típicos progres que necesitan llamar la atención para hacerse los interesantes.


----------



## El Promotor (24 Ene 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> ¿Y cuántas pateras de inmigrantes musulmanes arriban a las costas rusas?




Otro que no se quiere enterar de que Putin es un experto en hacer felaciones a los musulmanes...

*Putin inaugura en Moscú la mayor mezquita de Europa*








* Decenas de miles de musulmanes celebran en Moscú el final del Ramadán*







Etcétera.

LOL.






@Tusade @eljusticiero @Scardanelli


----------



## Don Meliton (24 Ene 2022)

Arkaku-txo dijo:


> Existen documentos del KGB sobre como fue promovido el progresismo en Europa y USA a través de la cultura, universidades etc. por no hablar de los innumerables libros al respecto de escritores y teóricos Marxistas.
> 
> Los trabajadores Europeos no viven peor que antes, ese es un mantra repetido mil veces que no se hace verdad por mas repetirlo. La mayor parte de problemas sociales de Europa y USA se debe al progresismo, otra cosa es el uso que el sistema protofascista industrial haya hecho de eso con la colaboración de los memos izquierdistas progres que trataban de destruir las bases de las comunidades cristianas como Gramsci indicaba.
> 
> ...



Los trabajadores y la clase media viven peor ahora que en tiempos de la URSS.


----------



## Tusade (25 Ene 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Los trabajadores y la clase media viven peor ahora que en tiempos de la URSS.



Mentira.

¿Se vivía mejor con una dictadura asesina y genocida como lo era la URSS?


----------



## autsaider (26 Ene 2022)

Pues parece que ya es público y oficial que ni la otan ni usa aceptan ninguna de las peticiones rusas.

Así que el op ha fallado en sus prediciones.


----------



## autsaider (26 Ene 2022)

Aquí un video de lo que podría ser el conflicto asumiendo que usa y la ue deciden no mandar tropas:



Resumen: rusia se está metiendo un tiro en el pie tanto a corto como a largo plazo.


----------



## Talosgüevos (26 Ene 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Aquí un video de lo que podría ser el conflicto asumiendo que usa y la ue deciden no mandar tropas:
> 
> 
> 
> Resumen: rusia se está metiendo un tiro en el pie tanto a corto como a largo plazo.



Pero a corto plazo el gas nos lo jode cuando quiera, hoy hablaba la radio que el problema ya no es el gas en si ,es que no hay barcos gaseros o tanqueros suficientes. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## la mano negra (26 Ene 2022)

Si Rusia se lanza al ataque , todo el territorio ucraniano que hay al este del río Dnieper se le entregaría sin pegar un solo tiro . Incluso puede que los ucranianos recibieran con flores en las manos a las tropas rusas. Eso lo pudo hacer hace años cuando las repúblicas novorusas pedían a Putin apoyo y armas . A poco que las hubiera apoyado , la parte oriental de Ucrania a partir del río Dnieper habría caído sin problemas. Pero no se atrevió a hacerlo. En esta ocasión , creo que no tendría el menor problema . La fruta está tan tremendamente madura que ya se cae sola.


----------



## cepeda33 (26 Ene 2022)

Supongo que a Rusia le van a dar garantias de que Ucrania no invadira las republicas del Donets, que estan quedaran independientes de manera extra oficial, algo similar a lo que pasa con Transdnistria, Abjaria, Osetia del norte...

Vamos que a la OTAN se le ha jodido el intentar repetir el exito de la invasion de la Republica de Krajina. 

Ucrania tendra que asumir que Crimea es rusa, que ha perdido el este del pais.


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Ene 2022)

La respuesta al ultimátum se mantiene en secreto por lo que dice la prensa rusa:









NATO’s doors to remain open, US says in response to Russian proposals


The US says the response isn’t a formal document but a set of ideas for further discussion, if Russia wants to continue dialogue




tass.com





La respuesta oficial de cara a la galeria es NO a ninguna concesión pero se van a seguir reuniendo ya que, según el artículo, lo que ha entregado EEUU es un borrador para continuar con las negociaciones.

Si siguen negociando pese a un "no" oficial es porque posiblemente estén discutiendo las condiciones de las concesiones que tendrán que hacer. Mientras tanto, es probable que la tensión aumente para tener una posición de fuerza en las futuras negociaciones.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (27 Ene 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Ucrania va a ser entregada a Rusia.
> Luego vendran Letonia, Estonia y Lituania.
> Y luego seá Polonia.
> 
> Es cuestion de tiempo que Europa vuelva a las fronteras de 1989, porque será eso o una III guerra mundial. Putin tiene un objetivo principal, la restitucion de la URSS o Imperio Ruso a las fronteras de 1990, y la UE se bajará los calzoncillos, preveo otra vez las dos alemanias, RFA y la RDA.




si estan los letones estonios lituanos polacos y ucranianos deseando volver con los putinistas, mañana sin falta


cuanto retrasao suelto la virgen


----------



## shur 1 (27 Ene 2022)

explorador dijo:


> La OTAN no midió las consecuencias de acorralar a Rusia en sus fronteras y el mentirles cuando aceptó el compromiso de NO extender la OTAN hacia las fronteras de Rusia, acaba teniendo consecuencias. Los rusos en general y Putin en particular, han llegado a un hartazgo que si se les fuerza recuperarían las antiguas fronteras soviéticas, además sin pegar un solo tiro a un soldado comunitario, solo con cortar el gas saben que arrodillarían. Rusia es consciente que ni USA y ni Europa, baja ningún concepto se defenderían militarmente, las calles de las capitales europeas tumbarían gobiernos, han perdido la real politic, una porque la globalización la ha convertido en un parque de atracciones para los chinos y resto de emergentes donde cada atracción mira para sí misma y la otra, porque en su pecado de juventud, nunca tuvo identidad propia, se creyó que por tener 11 portaviones y una impresora de dólares, dominaría el mundo de por vida y este le ha acabado dominando a ella. Sus políticas buenistas y acomplejadas del NWO impulsadas por el judio Soros, han conseguido que los ciudadanos no están dispuestos a ver regresar a miles de sus militares en ataúdes, mientras Rusia y su historia nacionalista no solo se puede permitir miles de bajas , si no que va en su ADN, es su orgullo de nación. Ucrania es historia de la patria rusa y solo unos descerebrados nazis del comando Azov, pondrán su pecho para que sean diana de los proxys rusos, nadie más la defenderá, la retórica en el campo de batalla es gloria para los oídos del pragmatismo.



Cállate un poco rojazo hijo de puta


----------

